# SPARTAN SPORT with Wrist HR



## checker3

As the 5krunner posted (an corrected after a short confusion in relation to the SPARTAN TRAINER) there is an (unpublished) official announcement about the new SPARTAN SPORT with Wrist HR:

Suunto unveils today the Spartan Sport Wrist HR, Suunto's first GPS sports watch with optical heart rate measurement for multisport racing and training. To provide its customers with the strongest solution available, Suunto partnered with U.S.-based Valencell, the leading innovator in wearable biometric data sensor technology. The Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR watch complements the Suunto Spartan collection launched in the summer 2016, combining Suunto's hallmark robust design with convenient wrist-based heart rate measurement.
*







Wrist heart rate technology from the industry leader Valencell*

The Spartan Sport Wrist HR uses Valencell's patented PerformTek biometric measurement technology, the industry leader in sensor technology accuracy. With a growing demand for easy-to-use sport tracking solutions, Suunto endeavored to combine the convenience of optical heart rate measurement with the full set of Suunto sport expertise and accurate tracking
_"We are excited to be partnering with Valencell, the leader in wearable biometric sensor technology, to bring to market the next generation of our Spartan GPS watch models, featuring accurate heart rate monitoring on the wrist," _says Sami Arhomaa, Suunto's Performance Business Unit Director. _"Valencell's PerformTek technology is the gold standard in biometric accuracy for wearables. We know that by choosing Valencell we can be confident that the product will meet expectations, and enable a solid user experience."_
Full product details will be released soon. The Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR is part of the Suunto Spartan solution and benefits from the community powered tools available in Suunto Movescount service and Movescount App. The Spartan Sport Wrist HR will be availbale in three colors: Black, Blue and Sakura.
*[url]www.suunto.com*[/URL] *[url]www.movescount.com*[/URL] 
*About Suunto*
_Suunto was born in 1936 w__hen Finnish orienteer and engineer Tuomas Vohlonen invented the mass production method for the liquid-filled compass__. __Since then, Suunto has been at the forefront of design and innovation for sports watches, dive computers and sports instruments used by adventurers all over the globe. From the highest mountains to the deepest oceans, Suunto physically and mentally equips outdoor adventurers to conquer new territory._
_Suunto's headquarters and manufacturing plant is in Vantaa, Finland. Employing more than 400 people worldwide, Suunto products are sold in over 100 countries. The company is a subsidiary of Amer Sports Corporation along with its sister brands Salomon, Arc'teryx, Atomic, Wilson, Precor, Mavic and Enve._


----------



## checker3

... and now it is published by suunto, too! 599,-$; will become available in the spring 2017


----------



## likepend1

nothing new  we knew that already! now it's time for our early-testers to confirm how well the oHR-sensor works!

the only thing is the price. 599$ ... you can get a ultra stealth titanium (on amazon) or the new fenix 5 for 600Euros.

It's gonna be a nice Spring 2017  really looking forward to the first reviews!!


----------



## gousias

Well if it's going to keep the specifications of basic Spartan Sport and not from Ultra, not to mention the gps issues (that's a question still waiting for future updates) then I think it doesn't look standing well on the new Fenix 5 which keeps in all three models optical hr!


----------



## likepend1

and here's the first look (DCR):

w*ww.youtube.com/watch?v=rz6ZUqJogKM


----------



## PTBC

gousias said:


> Well if it's going to keep the specifications of basic Spartan Sport and not from Ultra, not to mention the gps issues (that's a question still waiting for future updates) then I think it doesn't look standing well on the new Fenix 5 which keeps in all three models optical hr!


Ignoring GPS issues I'm thinking Garmin marketing were likely very happy with the Spartan Ultra release price (and feature set) as it set a nice benchmark price they could use for the Fenix 5 launch


----------



## PTBC

Looks like no 24x7 or Resting Heart Rate stuff in the initial release, maybe in the future?


----------



## gousias

Any details on specifications? (battery's duration, 24x7 or selective) 
Also about the bezel, will it be from titanium and the screen's glass from sapphire?
I wish they had optical hr on Ultra model also.


----------



## user_none

gousias said:


> Any details on specifications? (battery's duration, 24x7 or selective)
> Also about the bezel, will it be from titanium and the screen's glass from sapphire?
> I wish they had optical hr on Ultra model also.


I read somewhere (maybe on DCR) the reason they didn't go with OHR in the Ultra is due to the weight. They (Suunto and Valencell) believed the extra weight of the Ultra would lead to the watch, thus the OHR, moving around too much for accurate readings. Scour the comments on DCR; I believe the bezel material is addressed there.


----------



## gousias

I didn't find any relative answer.


----------



## user_none

gousias said:


> I didn't find any relative answer.


I must have been thinking of something else...no answer on DCR, rather a question.


----------



## checker3

I guess the "spartan sport with wrist HR" has the same specs like the sport. Or with other words: It will be the sport with oHR &#55357;&#56841; (but certainly: this is my personal presumption)


----------



## gousias

I have also had this thought but the Sport model already has smaller battery than the Ultra and since it is supposed to provide a 24/7 hr (probably not continuously from what I read previously) so wouldn't that be an extra issue?


----------



## martowl

user_none said:


> I read somewhere (maybe on DCR) the reason they didn't go with OHR in the Ultra is due to the weight. They (Suunto and Valencell) believed the extra weight of the Ultra would lead to the watch, thus the OHR, moving around too much for accurate readings. Scour the comments on DCR; I believe the bezel material is addressed there.


I don't want an OHR! I do not care about HR unless I am training and OHR does not provide R-R intervals. I would wear the belt anyway and I am very, very happy that the OHR is not in the SSU.


----------



## user_none

martowl said:


> I don't want an OHR! I do not care about HR unless I am training and OHR does not provide R-R intervals. I would wear the belt anyway and I am very, very happy that the OHR is not in the SSU.


Same for me, at least on the Ultra. The way I see it, the Ultra and the Ambit3 Peak, being top of the line are aiming at explorers, and often times that means wearing it over some clothing. No OHR there... Plus, that's more to eat into battery life and I've found it's just not accurate for anything more than a brisk walk. Now, the Scosche Rhythm+ is an entirely different OHR animal.


----------



## krazyeone

Scosche has r-r as far as I know


----------



## martowl

krazyeone said:


> Scosche has r-r as far as I know


According to DCRainmaker no OHR has R-R capabilities including Valencel, which makes the detector used in the Scosche


----------



## user_none

martowl said:


> According to DCRainmaker no OHR has R-R capabilities including Valencel, which makes the detector used in the Scosche


The Scosche does have R-R, or at least is reading something and displaying a value in the Scosche Fitness Utility. Now, whether that field is a placeholder for something, or the data being displayed is accurate is anyone's guess. See the second screen shot.


----------



## martowl

user_none said:


> The Scosche does have R-R, or at least is reading something and displaying a value in the Scosche Fitness Utility. Now, whether that field is a placeholder for something, or the data being displayed is accurate is anyone's guess. See the second screen shot.


I could be wrong but if you read through DCRainmakers post on the Suunto with OHR he says R-R is not working for OHR...yet.


----------



## user_none

martowl said:


> I could be wrong but if you read through DCRainmakers post on the Suunto with OHR he says R-R is not working for OHR...yet.


Oh, I definitely remember the subject coming up and that's precisely why I included the round about disclaimer.


----------



## krazyeone

Check my moves with Scosche
Those are indoor

GeorgeOprea's 0:22 h Indoor training Move
GeorgeOprea's 0:58 h Indoor cycling Move

I see that I have R-R , I don't know how to read it , but for what I understand it;s use for recovery time estimation


----------



## Garda

martowl said:


> I don't want an OHR! I do not care about HR unless I am training and OHR does not provide R-R intervals. I would wear the belt anyway and I am very, very happy that the OHR is not in the SSU.


I do not see what the problem is. Almost all sport watches with OHR let you pair a heartrate strap. For critical running sessions and competitions you can always wear a HR belt. 
Problem for the rest of the 90% users are that the HR belts are uncomfortable to use, and for the first few min they often show HR spikes (even with heart rate gel).


----------



## martowl

Garda said:


> I do not see what the problem is. Almost all sport watches with OHR let you pair a heartrate strap. For critical running sessions and competitions you can always wear a HR belt.
> Problem for the rest of the 90% users are that the HR belts are uncomfortable to use, and for the first few min they often show HR spikes (even with heart rate gel).


The reasons I don't want it
1. Decrease in battery life.
2. May require me to wear the watch tighter than I want.
3. Increase in weight.
4. I don't need it for anything.

I disagree that 90% of users find HR belts uncomfortable, I am sure that is true for a number but unlikely 90%. I have worn the Suunto strap for 40h continuously with no chafing or issues during a race.

So for me no benefits. I would not care if both versions were offered but I would not be happy if only an OHR version was available.


----------



## bruceames

krazyeone said:


> Check my moves with Scosche
> Those are indoor
> 
> GeorgeOprea's 0:22 h Indoor training Move
> GeorgeOprea's 0:58 h Indoor cycling Move
> 
> I see that I have R-R , I don't know how to read it , but for what I understand it;s use for recovery time estimation


Great to hear, just ordered one. So not only will I be doing a lot of comparing with the GPS (SSU vs. A3P), I'll be doing the same with HR (OHR worn on my upper arm paired to the SSU vs. the chest strap paired with the A3P).


----------



## gousias

Well if we are going to debate here, I disagree with you, I find oHR on wrist more useful than a belt! But I think the purpose of this thread is beyond this and furthermore I would prefer a variety of models. For instance, at least two Ultra models, one with oHR and one without, just to have an anxiety when choosing!


----------



## krazyeone

bruceames said:


> Great to hear, just ordered one. So not only will I be doing a lot of comparing with the GPS (SSU vs. A3P), I'll be doing the same with HR (OHR worn on my upper arm paired to the SSU vs. the chest strap paired with the A3P).


Until now I had minor differences between strap and sosche , I did 4 test in different situations and seems that is very good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## margusl

krazyeone, Movescount just shows you 1/x of your HeartRate for R-R, all graphed values are sampled over some time window (in your case over 2 seconds, it depends on the length of Move) and every single R-R value is just a calculation of avg HR of that 2 second time window, probably with some filtering to get rid of spikes.

You can check it yourself, turn on HR & RR on Move's graph, zoom in with zoom tool to about minute or two, this way you can check every single data point and also verify 2 second steps. Now you can calculate and check every R-R value for every HR data-point with 
RR[ms] = 10000[ms]*60/HR[bpm]








Point is, there is not much to gain by digging into R-R *graphs* in Movescount, it's really that very same graph as for HR, only inversed. And it doesn't really matter if you used Suunto R-R capable belt or something else like Scosche. It doesn't mean they are not doing or will no do something special with R-R data at some point to estimate your recovery. Or maybe introduce the wear indicator of HR belt into Movescount, by detecting and counting abnormal R-R spikes.

Anyway, to get anything from R-R data, you need raw samples and then concentrate on variability. You can actually get those samples by XLSX export from Movescount (last column of spreadsheet, IBI). As linked Moves are made with Peak, you can get data directly from SML files stored in your Moveslink2 data folder. Look for <IBI> tags in SML files, values are in milliseconds. Nice thing about playing with R-R (IBI) values is that you can plot your raw version of HR graph in Excel, Google Spreadsheet, R or whatever rocks you boat and get an idea of how much filtering is made by Movescount.

My personal bet is that you'll have no <IBI> section in SML files for those Moves that are made with Scosche . Or all samples are calculate from HeartRate (1/x). But it would be interesting to know for a fact 

You can gather some background about R-R from Firstbeat white papers - https://www.firstbeat.com/en/science-and-physiology/white-papers-and-publications/ , maybe start with https://assets.firstbeat.com/firstbeat/uploads/2015/10/Stress-and-recovery_white-paper_20145.pdf

And oh, if someone actually notices that Moves made with some non-Suunto belts are missing R-R option in graph, please let me know - all the mocking and sarcastic jokes are welcome, but I just hate to be wrong **and** not know about it


----------



## bruceames

krazyeone said:


> Until now I had minor differences between strap and sosche , I did 4 test in different situations and seems that is very good
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Come to think of it, I don't think R-R data has much use for me anymore. That is associated with FirstBeat metrics (Training Effect and other associated metrics in Movescount) and I don't pay attention to those anymore as that focuses on high intensity training (which is outdated for distance training). I'm doing polarized 80/20 training now and simple heart rate zone data is sufficient for Trimp or LT-based stress scores.

Ironically the FirstBeat program I have is still useful in determining error rate in HR data (the only program i know of that does this), so I can use the program to compare the Scosche R-R data with the chest strap R-R data to see which (if any) has better data. Up till now I use FirstBeat only to see if the error rate is too high and I need to change the strap or battery.


----------



## bruceames

Does anybody know of an iphone app I can pair the Scosche to, that will save the HR data for export to Training Peaks? I wear the Apple watch at work, but would like a more accurate way of measuring my activity as I do some physical work which varies by day.


----------



## morey000

The thing with HRV data from optical sensors. Yes- they will spit out numbers. No- they have no semblance of accuracy. So, if your recovery time predictor is based upon your HRVariability (per changes in R-R), you'll still get a number, but it will just be inaccurate. 

All other things being equal, HRV is a good measure of exercise stress. However, things are not equal. there are many factors that affect HRV- sleep, emotional stress- to name a couple of the biggies. So, probably just best to judge your training load and fatigue levels off of TRIMP (for running) and a power meter for cycling. Or, perhaps the best way is just assessing how fatigued you feel.


----------



## bruceames

I don't think HRV is used to calculate TRIMP. Perhaps HRV is used to spit out better HR data that is used in the TRIMP formula? I just know that the TRIMPexp formula uses integer HR values and not HRV and the app I use in Movescount groups the HR values in 8 or 9 different zones. I agree HRV is useful measuring recovery like using one of the smartphone apps. Haven't done that in a long time though as I'd rather go by feel.


----------



## krazyeone

morey000 said:


> The thing with HRV data from optical sensors. Yes- they will spit out numbers. No- they have no semblance of accuracy. So, if your recovery time predictor is based upon your HRVariability (per changes in R-R), you'll still get a number, but it will just be inaccurate.
> 
> All other things being equal, HRV is a good measure of exercise stress. However, things are not equal. there are many factors that affect HRV- sleep, emotional stress- to name a couple of the biggies. So, probably just best to judge your training load and fatigue levels off of TRIMP (for running) and a power meter for cycling. Or, perhaps the best way is just assessing how fatigued you feel.


So what are you saying , Recovery is not estimated correctly using Scosche Optical HR?


----------



## morey000

krazyeone said:


> So what are you saying , Recovery is not estimated correctly using Scosche Optical HR?


yes. that's what I'm saying.

well, for those watches that use the FirstBeat data and analysis on HRV to calculate recovery, then it's inaccurate because no optical sensor is as yet providing valid heart rate variability data. (it might be correct, but so is a stopped clock twice a day). https://www.firstbeat.com/en/consumer-products/suunto/

As for the other statement above- yes correct. TRIMP just uses HR, not HRV. So, your TRIMP based stress will be fine. Which is why I suggested that a Performance Manager using a stress calculation based on TRIMP may be a better metric. (Stravistix has added a multisport based one right into Strava if you use google chrome- that seems to be pretty good for me, except since I went Garmin, I don't have recorded HR for my swims, and it needs HR.)

TRIMP just stands for "TRaining IMPulse". 1 hour at LT is given a score of 100. So, a workout at 80% for 45min might be 60 TRIMP points (although it's not a linear relationship between HR%xTime. you get big points for spending time above threshold- because it stresses you that much more. (Same as Coggins' TSS- but I think he registered the TSS name, which is based on power and FTP). Cyclists that train with power know all this stuff. Runners mostly don't, but so much of it applies, except there really isn't a lot of data available on running power meters yet. But instead, we can use a rough calculation of TSS based on HR instead of Power (as a % of FTP).

I'm sorry- that's a really confusing and short description of some really cool exercise physiology stuff.


----------



## bruceames

Morey, what program is that graph from? Is it using HRV in its analysis?

I just started using Trimp recently, the Trimpexp (using the app from MC), but to me it's not exponential enough. So I'm also using a different scale (that I got from Joe Friel's table and adjusted it further on my own) and will be comparing them to see which is more accurate for me. Would like to see HRV incorporated somehow (preferably with a formula I can use in Excel). I also just started using the Monotony calculation for Trimp, which seems to be very helpful (which further grades the weekly "strain" score based on the variability of Trimp scores during a week). I'll have to check out that Stravastix feature in Strava.


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Morey, what program is that graph from? Is it using HRV in its analysis?
> 
> I just started using Trimp recently, the Trimpexp (using the app from MC), but to me it's not exponential enough. So I'm also using a different scale (that I got from Joe Friel's table and adjusted it further on my own) and will be comparing them to see which is more accurate for me. Would like to see HRV incorporated somehow (preferably with a formula I can use in Excel). I also just started using the Monotony calculation for Trimp, which seems to be very helpful (which further grades the weekly "strain" score based on the variability of Trimp scores during a week). I'll have to check out that Stravastix feature in Strava.


It's the Google Chrome extension "Stravistix" for Strava. Cool stuff.


----------



## bruceames

user_none said:


> It's the Google Chrome extension "Stravistix" for Strava. Cool stuff.


Would like to know what criteria is used to judge "fitness". Also I wonder if HRV is used in the "fatigue".


----------



## morey000

user_none said:


> It's the Google Chrome extension "Stravistix" for Strava. Cool stuff.


ding ding ding. we have a winner! (yes, this is the plot from Stravistix)

But it's a basic "Performance Manager" chart available from a number of sources. *Training Peaks* offers a good tool. or, if you have a Mac- GoldenCheetah is a good app. I'm sure there are others out there.

Sometimes I find it pretty accurate (in that it matches the way I feel). Other times, it's a bit optimistic, as at age 52, I don't recover as quickly as the algorithm would predict. There should be an age factor in there! 

things you can get from a performance manager chart:
- how much training stress you put on your body in today's workout.
- how much residual stress you are carrying from past workouts
- how much fitness you have accrued based on how much training you've done.
- how fatigued you (should be) based on recent and past training loads
- how 'ready' you are to race.

puts a little science behind the "should I do a two week or three week taper" question. The answer being- it all depends on how deep of a fatigue hole you are in, plus you can track your readiness. (or, at least what the chart says your readiness should be).


----------



## morey000

bruceames said:


> Would like to know what criteria is used to judge "fitness". Also I wonder if HRV is used in the "fatigue".


Fitness is a calculation based on your chronic training load (or actually, it IS your CTL- but CTL is a calculation based on your ATLs). If you wanna know the details- read "Racing and training with a Power Meter" by Andrew Coggin. But here's a quick overview:
What is the Performance Management Chart? | TrainingPeaks

and here's a bit more from the venerable coach, Joe Friel. 
Joe Friel - Part 1: Chronic Training Load-So What? (there are 3 parts to this article, this is part 1)

no- HRV is not used in the performance manager chart. (no need to wonder, it's not)

As I stated before- HRV is a good measure of stress, however I'm not sure that it can differentiate between training stress, emotional stress, or just lack of sleep. But by all means- get good and lost on the First Beat web site. they've done some brilliant work and studies on the subject- which is why they've successfully sold their technology to the likes of Garmin, Suunto and many others.

unfortunately- you still need to get your ass off the couch and go out and run/ride/swim/hike/etc.


----------



## bruceames

Thanks for the info Morey. I'll do some reading. Unfortunately I don't think the TSS scores are very accurate when used to compare hiking and running, and for running long and slow. It gives too much weight to the long and slow and too little to the high end intensity stuff. Funny because FirstBeat is the opposite. The EPOC scoring basically ignores long stuff within your aerobic threshold and focuses only on the higher intensity stuff. Trimpexp seems to be more accurate though (although still giving too many points to low HR zone efforts compared to the high zones). 

Agree about HRV, that's why I stopped monitoring myself in the morning. I didn't know how much was due to mental stress and lack of sleep.


----------



## bruceames

I tested the Scosche today, pairing it to the A2 and the chest strap to the A3. Average HR was within a beat and about 90% it was within a few beats. But once in a while the Scosche would wander upwards about 6-8 bpm and then come back down, while the A3 strap remained stable. In general the strap HR was much less variable. 

For casual use I think it's acceptable, and I'll probably keep it so I can wear it to see my HR on the Bluetooth treadmill display. My wife will probably prefer it too when she starts running again.

As for R-R, yes it does record R-R, but as Morey said, it's useless. I dumped the two moves into the FirstBeat software and the strap had an error rate of 2 percent (a little better than normal for a run move, average is 3-4 percent), but the Scosche error rate was 67%. Pretty unacceptable for HRV, for sure.

I wonder how the Spartan Sport's optical HRM will compare with the Scosche.


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> I wonder how the Spartan Sport's optical HRM will compare with the Scosche.


Peruse at your leisure.

http://valencell.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/OHRM-wrist-device-testing-December-2016-FINAL.pdf


----------



## krazyeone

Where did you place Scosche?
until now suunto HR strap was unreliable for me or at least this is I what see on moves(not all)
Almost in all moves graph for 4-5 min have strange Hr , also if I am looking at the end hr looks like is not recoreded every second
Maybe I am wrong


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> Would like to know what criteria is used to judge "fitness". Also I wonder if HRV is used in the "fatigue".


When I am really, really tired and I just want to finish the race since I have been running for the past 24h, I know I am fatigued. Seriously, for me all I want to do is prevent overtraining. Every third week I back off but my main purpose is to have fun so I will not let my training plan dictate my life. I schedule enough races (50k, 50 mile and may 100k) to judge my fitness. Also hard efforts in the backcountry or long group runs let me assess my fitness. How I feel and perform is a much better gauge for me than a number on a graph.


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> When I am really, really tired and I just want to finish the race since I have been running for the past 24h, I know I am fatigued. Seriously, for me all I want to do is prevent overtraining. Every third week I back off but my main purpose is to have fun so I will not let my training plan dictate my life. I schedule enough races (50k, 50 mile and may 100k) to judge my fitness. Also hard efforts in the backcountry or long group runs let me assess my fitness. How I feel and perform is a much better gauge for me than a number on a graph.


Yeah going by feel is for me the number one criteria for judging fatigue. I'll dial back the intensity or more likely just take the day off. But this year I'm training different so being able to quantify my efforts and compare them with last year so I don't overtrain is important to me. Hopefully I'm on the right track. I really look forward to building up a strong enough aerobic and mileage base to get into ultras (next year probably).


----------



## bruceames

user_none said:


> Peruse at your leisure.
> 
> http://valencell.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/OHRM-wrist-device-testing-December-2016-FINAL.pdf


A little confused by the results. Where is the Scosche in there? Also the Apple Watch and F3 is not identified? Do you know which ones they are?


----------



## bruceames

krazyeone said:


> *Where did you place Scosche?*
> until now suunto HR strap was unreliable for me or at least this is I what see on moves(not all)
> Almost in all moves graph for 4-5 min have strange Hr , also if I am looking at the end hr looks like is not recoreded every second
> Maybe I am wrong


On my upper arm.


----------



## krazyeone

bruceames said:


> A little confused by the results. Where is the Scosche in there? Also the Apple Watch and F3 is not identified? Do you know which ones they are?


Look again
Scosche is first and second...
The rest watches ...of course that are not idenfied...


----------



## bruceames

krazyeone said:


> Look again
> Scosche is first and second...
> The rest watches ...of course that are not idenfied...


Wonder why they're not identified. Good to know the Spartan Sport did well though. Obviously did better than the unidentified watches, including the F3 (although I am curious if the F3 is closer to the top of that unidentified list or not).


----------



## user_none

krazyeone said:


> Look again
> Scosche is first and second...
> The rest watches ...of course that are not idenfied...


Technically, the reference designs are in the first and second slots, but since Valencell doesn't sell to retail Scosche Rhythm+ takes it.


----------



## MoLu

bruceames said:


> Wonder why they're not identified.


Because the other ones don't have a Valencell sensor.


----------



## bruceames

MoLu said:


> Because the other ones don't have a Valencell sensor.


Oh, I thought it was an independent study. Guess I'll just have to take their word for it, since they don't provide any data in their conclusions and they obviously have a bias for their own sensor.


----------



## morey000

Frankly- I'm not enamored by these results (although the test seems very valid). even the scosche on on forearm, the very best results there are for this test, is only reasonably close to your actual HR 94% of the time. And, reasonably close here means +/- 5%. That means if you're running near threshold, and your threshold is 175bpm- your Schosche (or Suunto Sport HR) is within 9bpm most of the time. i.e. you could be at 175, but it may be reading 183 or 167. If you are using HR to calculate a TSS score based on TRIMP (uh, which is what I use mine for), or you are using it to pace yourself in a marathon or ultra and you want to stay at a pre-defined intensity; This accuracy is pretty poor. I'm hoping that the 89% and 94% numbers are just due to delay from the step intervals in the test, and not due to wild inaccuracies. As- it doesn't say anything about what the Valencell is reporting when it's outside the range. 








then again- every chest strap I've ever worn is even worse. I live where it's very dry- static from tech shirts rubbing on the strap make it go wacko.

although kudos to Suunto and Valencel for creating one of the better watch based optical HR systems out there.


----------



## martowl

From Jason Koop: Training Essentials for Ultrarunning

If you are going to use interval training to accumulate time at intensity and target specific areas of your fitness, you need a way to figure out how hard you are working. In some sports this is simple. Ultrarunners don’t have it so easy. For a long time, runners have tried to use heart rate to gauge intensity, creating intensity ranges based on percentages of lactate threshold heart rate or the average heart rate recorded during a 5K time trial. Others have used pace ranges based on time trials or goal race paces, or a combination of heart rate and pace ranges. Prescribing intensity based on either heart rate or pace is notoriously difficult in ultrarunning, and after trying all manner of methods, I found the greatest success in a remarkably simple, nontechnical, yet scientifically accurate method: rating of perceived exertion (RPE).

WHY HEART RATE IS NOT A GOOD TRAINING TOOL FOR ULTRARUNNING The heart rate value you see on a watch is a measurement of your body’s response to exercise. It’s not a direct measure of the work being done; instead, the work is being done primarily by muscles, which in turn demand more oxygen from the cardiovascular system. Because that oxygen is delivered via red blood cells, heart rate increases as demand for oxygen rises. It’s an indirect observation of what’s happening at the muscular level, but in the absence of a direct way to measure workload, heart rate can provide valuable information. Research has shown conclusively that there’s a strong correlation between heart rate response and changes in an athlete’s workload, and that research allowed sports scientists and coaches to start creating heart rate training zones back in the 1980s. But as sports science has evolved over the past 30-plus years, we have learned that many factors affect an athlete’s heart rate, and those factors reveal that heart rate response is not reliable and predictable enough to be an effective training tool.


Jason, Koop (2016-05-01). Training Essentials for Ultrarunning: How to Train Smarter, Race Faster, and Maximize Your Ultramarathon Performance (Kindle Locations 2244-2258). VeloPress. Kindle Edition.


----------



## bruceames

morey000 said:


> Frankly- I'm not enamored by these results (although the test seems very valid). even the scosche on on forearm, the very best results there are for this test, is only reasonably close to your actual HR 94% of the time. And, reasonably close here means +/- 5%. That means if you're running near threshold, and your threshold is 175bpm- your Schosche (or Suunto Sport HR) is within 9bpm most of the time. i.e. you could be at 175, but it may be reading 183 or 167. If you are using HR to calculate a TSS score based on TRIMP (uh, which is what I use mine for), or you are using it to pace yourself in a marathon or ultra and you want to stay at a pre-defined intensity; This accuracy is pretty poor. I'm hoping that the 89% and 94% numbers are just due to delay from the step intervals in the test, and not due to wild inaccuracies. As- it doesn't say anything about what the Valencell is reporting when it's outside the range.


I'll be comparing the Scosche metrics to the chest strap for the next few weeks, comparing accuracy, ave HR and Trimpexp. Only did one run so far:

Scosche: Ave HR 151, Trimpexp (from Suunto app) 159

Suunto chest strap: Ave HR 152, Trimpexp 171)

Again, accuracy was within a few beats about 90-95 percent of the time, but the Scosche live HR was much more variable and would go on a little side trip (up or down 6-8 beats).

I'll be checking to see if there is any consistency between the Trimp scores especially. If the Scosche is, say, 5% low, but consistently that, then it may be useful still.


----------



## bruceames

Hey Brad, I'll be getting both my Stryd and SSU today. Can the SSU have the power and HR in the same display? I hear the fields so far are not customizable.

I know you come from a strong cycling background so are probably going to be a little partial to power metrics, and hopefully it can be useful to me too, but can never see myself relying on it alone.


----------



## krazyeone

bruceames said:


> I'll be comparing the Scosche metrics to the chest strap for the next few weeks, comparing accuracy, ave HR and Trimpexp. Only did one run so far:
> 
> Scosche: Ave HR 151, Trimpexp (from Suunto app) 159
> 
> Suunto chest strap: Ave HR 152, Trimpexp 171)
> 
> Again, accuracy was within a few beats about 90-95 percent of the time, but the Scosche live HR was much more variable and would go on a little side trip (up or down 6-8 beats).
> 
> I'll be checking to see if there is any consistency between the Trimp scores especially. If the Scosche is, say, 5% low, but consistently that, then it may be useful still.


I don't know what tests are you doing but I had same hr avg in 4-5 tests, I did indoor cycling, outdoor intervals running and so on

Max hr recorded is higher on hr belt but with one bpm 
Do you have set your Scoche for 1 sec recording? , Do you have latest FW?


----------



## bruceames

krazyeone said:


> I don't know what tests are you doing but I had same hr avg in 4-5 tests, I did indoor cycling, outdoor intervals running and so on
> 
> Max hr recorded is higher on hr belt but with one bpm
> Do you have set your Scoche for 1 sec recording? , Do you have latest FW?


I don't know if I have the latest FW or it's on 1s recording. Is 1s recording the default mode? I did get r-r data so I would think it'd have to be on 1s recording for that. I'll check to make sure though and also check for new FW.


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Hey Brad, I'll be getting both my Stryd and SSU today. Can the SSU have the power and HR in the same display? I hear the fields so far are not customizable.
> 
> I know you come from a strong cycling background so are probably going to be a little partial to power metrics, and hopefully it can be useful to me too, but can never see myself relying on it alone.


The default, but not activated by default, profiles do have a running/trail running with power profile already built that has HR and power in one screen.


----------



## user_none

morey000 said:


> Frankly- I'm not enamored by these results (although the test seems very valid). even the scosche on on forearm, the very best results there are for this test, is only reasonably close to your actual HR 94% of the time. And, reasonably close here means +/- 5%. That means if you're running near threshold, and your threshold is 175bpm- your Schosche (or Suunto Sport HR) is within 9bpm most of the time. i.e. you could be at 175, but it may be reading 183 or 167. If you are using HR to calculate a TSS score based on TRIMP (uh, which is what I use mine for), or you are using it to pace yourself in a marathon or ultra and you want to stay at a pre-defined intensity; This accuracy is pretty poor. I'm hoping that the 89% and 94% numbers are just due to delay from the step intervals in the test, and not due to wild inaccuracies. As- it doesn't say anything about what the Valencell is reporting when it's outside the range.
> View attachment 10584850
> 
> 
> then again- every chest strap I've ever worn is even worse. I live where it's very dry- static from tech shirts rubbing on the strap make it go wacko.
> 
> although kudos to Suunto and Valencel for creating one of the better watch based optical HR systems out there.


I definitely understand WHY you'd be less than enamored with the results. One factor that we don't know from the tests, and which may bring the optical units to a better light is, how accurate was the chest HR strap? You, yourself, have experienced less than stellar results with a chest HR strap and I've seen the same; they're not perfect by any means. Using some Spectra 360, or other conductive gel improves results quite a bit. Or, at least there's lots less of the dead zones where any spit has dried up, but I'm not sweating enough to keep the conductivity sufficient for good readings.

What I'd like to see is, the sticky HR measurement things used in a hospital, AND a Polar H7 (or Suunto Smart Belt), then the optical device(s) being tested.


----------



## bruceames

user_none said:


> What I'd like to see is, the sticky HR measurement things used in a hospital, AND a Polar H7 (or Suunto Smart Belt), then the optical device(s) being tested.


Who Has The Most Accurate Heart Rate Monitor?



> The most accurate heart rate monitor was the Polar H7 heart rate strap. Whether I was walking, running or sitting, it was always within 1 or 2 beats per minute of the EKG machine. What's more, it picked up changes in my heart rate almost instantly.


That's an issue I noticed with optical monitors. There is a lag when the HR changes compared to the chest strap.


----------



## bruceames

user_none said:


> The default, but not activated by default, profiles do have a running/trail running with power profile already built that has HR and power in one screen.
> View attachment 10585738
> 
> View attachment 10585746


Can you change the autolap time from 20min to every mile in the latter mode?


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Who Has The Most Accurate Heart Rate Monitor?
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]


That's at least part of the question answered. I'd like to see a test/tests with EKG, chest strap, and the OHR products AND the Valencell products. Notice in that test there's not a single device used on the forearm, nor on the upper arm.

I don't recall, is the MIO Alpha 2 using a Valencell sensor?


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Can you change the autolap time from 20min to every mile in the latter mode?


Yes.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> Hey Brad, I'll be getting both my Stryd and SSU today. Can the SSU have the power and HR in the same display? I hear the fields so far are not customizable.
> 
> I know you come from a strong cycling background so are probably going to be a little partial to power metrics, and hopefully it can be useful to me too, but can never see myself relying on it alone.


Excellent, I made my own customized sport for power trail running, works well and to test the Good GPS fix. Make sure you pair the Stryd as a PowerPod not Footpod.


----------



## user_none

Add me to the Stryd family. I didn't need it, but a 10% discount helped persuade me.  Should be in today.


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> Excellent, I made my own customized sport for power trail running, works well and to test the Good GPS fix. Make sure you pair the Stryd as a PowerPod not Footpod.


Looks like I won't get the Stryd until Monday.

BTW, how do you create a new custom sport mode? I didn't see that option.


----------



## user_none

bruceames said:


> Looks like I won't get the Stryd until Monday.
> 
> BTW, how do you create a new custom sport mode? I didn't see that option.


Click the + above any sport mode.


----------



## bruceames

I see it now. It helped to update the firmware, lol.


----------



## krazyeone

bruceames said:


> I don't know if I have the latest FW or it's on 1s recording. Is 1s recording the default mode? I did get r-r data so I would think it'd have to be on 1s recording for that. I'll check to make sure though and also check for new FW.


A3Peak with Scosche
GeorgeOprea's 0:43 h Running Move

Garmin 920xt with HR belt
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1492279297

I test with 3 x 1 km intervals


----------



## gousias

Still silent is SUUNTO about further technical specifications, release date, material construction (whether it's gonna be a version from titanium and sapphire) etc?


----------



## Garda

Have to wonder about prices of these watches. Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR is going to be 599 eur. Garmin Fenix 5 also 599 eur. And compare them to smartwatch like Huawei Watch 2 which will start from 329 eur. I have no idea how good or bad the Huawei Watch 2 optical heart rate sensor is, but it also contains almost every sensor you could want: GPS with Glonass, optical heart rate sensor, bluetooth, wifi, barometer, LTE and has a 1.2-inch circular amoled display 390 x 390 pixels with a PPI of 326 covered with Corning Gorilla Glass.
So from a technical perspective and what materials and sensors used in these watches, it seems that Suunto´s and Garmin´s offerings are overpriced.
I understand that they might be targeting little bit different audiences. But these watches are becoming more and more similar. Smartwatches are getting more rugged (like HW2) and sportwatches are getting more these smart functionalities.


----------



## Egika

What's the battery life of this Chinese products?


----------



## Garda

Egika said:


> What's the battery life of this Chinese products?


"If you want to utilize its built-in GPS sensor, continuous heart rate monitoring and the rest of the usual bells and whistles, the Huawei Watch 2 is said to last 10 hours." (Huawei Watch 2: release date, news and features | TechRadar). 
Fenix 5 is made in China, so are all the iPhones.


----------



## Egika

Yeah. Suunto is made in Finland, right?


----------



## PTBC

Egika said:


> Yeah. Suunto is made in Finland, right?


Only some models are made in Finland, some are made in China


----------



## Egika

I thought this thread was about the Spartan. What percentage of them is made in China?


----------



## Joonatan

My understanding is that all the higher end Suuntos are made in Finland. At least all Spartans and Ambits are made in Finland. Stuff like Belts, some of cheaper end Cores etc. in China.


----------



## blizzz

Traverse Alpha ... at least on watch is written Made in Finland.


----------



## margusl

FCC docs for Spartan Trainer included marking with "Made in China" - https://fccid.io/document.php?id=3178841


----------



## blizzz

margusl said:


> FCC docs for Spartan Trainer included marking with "Made in China" - https://fccid.io/document.php?id=3178841


hahahahaha this watch is not even released  And nobody said it will be. So I do not see a point in your post/comment.


----------



## gousias

gousias said:


> Still silent is SUUNTO about further technical specifications, release date, material construction (whether it's gonna be a version from titanium and sapphire) etc?


A couple of e-shops have the new watch on sale? It has not even been released!


----------



## MoLu

Finally the technical specifications are out, incl a pre-order date!
Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR All Black - Multisport GPS watch


----------



## Sportler666

Sorry if I haven´t read the whole thread so far. But do you think that some hardware changes have been made (better/ faster touchscreen, cpu or gps-receiver, more powerful battery etc.) for this Wrist HR and that they will also take place in the "normal" Spartan Sport / Ultra or is it more or less the same?

Thanks so far


----------



## gousias

Sportler666 said:


> Sorry if I haven´t read the whole thread so far. But do you think that some hardware changes have been made (better/ faster touchscreen, cpu or gps-receiver, more powerful battery etc.) for this Wrist HR and that they will also take place in the "normal" Spartan Sport / Ultra or is it more or less the same?
> 
> Thanks so far


Interesting question! I would like to learn the answer also!


----------



## MoLu

I very much doubt so (besides of course the HR module), considering that 1. Suunto had way too many other things to fix in the Spartan series to bother adding on new parts, and 2. it's a new variant of the Spartan Sport, and should therefore be ranked below the just roughly half a year old Spartan Ultra.
Simply take a look at the link that I posted and compare the specifications to those of the Sport and the Ultra, and you'll see that they look pretty similar featurewise (except for some differences that probably mostly originate from inconsistent database entries).


----------



## blizzz

Hardware is there and it should be the latest and the best avaliable .
Software part and function part needs improvements.
Just my thinking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarekben

I just preordered my SSS Wrist Hr All Black without a smart sensor. I was wondering if it will work fine to use a Stryd Pioneer for all of the functions such as recovery tests, if they ever implement it; or if I would be better off just buying a smart sensor.


----------



## gousias

Has anyone noticed that, as shown on comparison through SUUNTO site, there are few differences? Is it indeed a different model than the simple Sport model?


----------



## MoLu

> you'll see that they look pretty similar featurewise (except for some differences that *probably mostly originate from inconsistent database entries*)


When I checked, quite a few of the differences were marked with a label referring to future updates, which by now already happened (i.e. some of the features of the Sport and Ultra are available, but wrongly labelled as absent).


----------



## gousias

So, do they both Sport and Sport Wrist HR are same as preclaimed or do they have differences on functions?


----------



## sb029111

gousias said:


> So, do they both Sport and Sport Wrist HR are same as preclaimed or do they have differences on functions?


Other than the Wrist HR monitor, and the 24/7 heart rate tracking, and associated data, the software is the same for the entire Spartan line. The only real differences is the barometer and associated data for the Ultra, and the increased battery life in the Ultra. If you're fine without those two features, and their associated tracking, then the Sport does everything you'd need, and will get the same software updates as the others. The Barometer in the Ultra gives you "fused altitude", (which still isn't all that good), vs, GPS Altitude. I own a Spartan ultra Titanium, and have pre-ordered the Sport HR, and will probably sell my Ultra, as the convenience of the WHR is worth the downside of battery life, and lack of barometer. Of course, I'm not an ultra runner, just basically a gym rat that does the occasional bike ride, etc. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## gousias

I read some disappointing news on dcrainmaker.com about oHR! I didn't desire that, I thought it would be better due to Valencell!


----------



## user_none

gousias said:


> I read some disappointing news on dcrainmaker.com about oHR! I didn't desire that, I thought it would be better due to Valencell!


If anyone is hoping for this to be some sort of God send due to inclusion of the Valencell sensor, I'd temper expectations and be set to use either a Scosche Rhythm+, or stick to a good 'ole HR strap.


----------



## gousias

I'm afraid so, but I thought in general that it was going to exceed F5. Well not so sure now!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

oHR in general seems to be very dependent on the user. One person gets very good results, another one pretty bad ones. Even without a Tattoogate, there's something (simply blood flow to the extremities, maybe?) that means you'll have to try and see whether you get good results or bad (and one person getting good/bad results isn't saying anything much for another).


----------



## gousias

Anyone has received it? Any photos and reviews?


----------



## sb029111

gousias said:


> Anyone has received it? Any photos and reviews?


Mine should come today, but unfortunately, it's going to be raining for the next couple of days, but I'll be able to test it, and hopefully compare the HR accuracy with my SSU/Chest strap combination. I'll post something when I find out how to do what I want to do..


----------



## bcalvanese

gousias said:


> Anyone has received it? Any photos and reviews?


Got mine yesterday and am pretty pleased so far with the OHR.

Here is my first move from yesterday...

bcalvanese's 0:44 h Trail running Move


----------



## martowl

sb029111 said:


> Mine should come today, but unfortunately, it's going to be raining for the next couple of days, but I'll be able to test it, and hopefully compare the HR accuracy with my SSU/Chest strap combination. I'll post something when I find out how to do what I want to do..


Rain/snow/sleet.....doesn't matter if you are running


----------



## bcalvanese

martowl said:


> Rain/snow/sleet.....doesn't matter if you are running


Hard core!

I like that.


----------



## martowl

bcalvanese said:


> Hard core!
> 
> I like that.


Nearly 30h of moisture coming out of the sky for a 120 mile/200k run is my longest bout with moisture...it started with lightning/hail/sleet/wind and settled into a nice downpour followed by rain and mist...my feet never dried out for the entire 40h I spent running...so a little weather on a short 2-5h run doesn't bother me too much


----------



## sb029111

martowl said:


> Rain/snow/sleet.....doesn't matter if you are running


Unfortunately, my knees don't allow running, and besides, I'm made of sugar, if I go out in the rain, I'll melt! (My apologies to Herman's Hermits).


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> Unfortunately, my knees don't allow running, and besides, I'm made of sugar, if I go out in the rain, I'll melt! (My apologies to Herman's Hermits).


I am sorry for calling you a sissy.


----------



## martowl

sb029111 said:


> Unfortunately, my knees don't allow running, and besides, I'm made of sugar, if I go out in the rain, I'll melt! (My apologies to Herman's Hermits).


Had a road bike race in sleet once....definitely was not something I would want to do on a ride. Now I am a fair weather rider only.


----------



## sb029111

On another note, what kind of battery life are you getting on your SSHR? I charged mine yesterday finishing around 3PM, and this morning it was at 64%. I figured it was because I was playing with it, setting the activities, etc, so I charged it again this morning. First 30-40 minutes it went from 64% to 68%, and about 1/2 hour later, I checked, and it was at 100%. (Go figure). That was around 9AM. So, today, I went to Yoga class, and did a short walk, inside (NO GPS), and now, at 1:30, it's at 88%. That seems to be a tad quick, so I was wondering what you're getting on yours?


----------



## bcalvanese

sb029111 said:


> On another note, what kind of battery life are you getting on your SSHR? I charged mine yesterday finishing around 3PM, and this morning it was at 64%. I figured it was because I was playing with it, setting the activities, etc, so I charged it again this morning. First 30-40 minutes it went from 64% to 68%, and about 1/2 hour later, I checked, and it was at 100%. (Go figure). That was around 9AM. So, today, I went to Yoga class, and did a short walk, inside (NO GPS), and now, at 1:30, it's at 88%. That seems to be a tad quick, so I was wondering what you're getting on yours?


So far it seems to be consistent with the spec. About 10% a day (10 days) if i dont play with it. But I've only had it since Wednesday.


----------



## sb029111

bcalvanese said:


> So far it seems to be consistent with the spec. About 10% a day (10 days) if i dont play with it. But I've only had it since Wednesday.


Okay, well, after charging it this morning, I'm at 80% with a couple of syncs, and about an hour and a half of "activities". We'll see what happens. I suppose I should wait until the "new wears off", and I just use it like the Ultra, without constantly thinking of something to "check", or "look at".. 
Thanks for the comeback!


----------



## ixman

Has anyone experienced this weird intermittent issue? After I open any menu and get back to the home screen after a few seconds the screen turns back on and switches between steps and time on and on again. The back light gets activated as well every time it switches just like something is touching the screen or pushing a button but that's not the case. I'm on the big digital time layout.
I'm on the latest firmware and also did a factory reset from SuuntoLink. Next time I'll try to capture it with my mobile.
Anyone seen this?


----------



## Egika

Has anyone seen those quick replacement straps on the WHR?


----------



## mstanciu

Yup, I am seeing this on Spartan Ultra also. The solution is to reset the watch - keep upper button pressed for about 12 secs.
I've opened a ticket about this and no answer yet.


----------



## Pexer

Hi all!
Just ordered my Suunto Spartan Sport Wrist HR, really excited 

Background: I'm running a couple of times a week ranging from 7k up to Marathons some times. Plans for 42+ exists but probably not more than 50-60k.

For the moment I'm using a Polar V800 since 3yrs and I'm really happy with its quality and reliability and have had few issues with it.
One big issue was the battery swelling, but Polar really outperformed and exchanged it for a new unit within 3 business days turnaround (!!!!!)
At that point I swore loyalty to Polar and to never leave them! 

However times are changing and V800 feels outdated with its monocolor display and I would love to have heartrate without cheststrap. For now I'm simply not using it because it's one more thing to carry, change battery in etc.
The thing that made it urgent was that V800 can't be paired with my new Samsung Galaxy S8.... (known issue at Polar and work in progress)

So the mission was set to exchange the V800 for a similar build quality and reliability but with Optical HR.
The choice was made between M600, M430, Fenix 3 HR, Fenix 5 and finally SSS WHR.

M600 was quickly forgotten due to Android Wear. I simply dont believe in that it would be as stable as I need and reports of battery lifetime are not to positive.
M430 also has a outdated display and it seems a bit low-end for my choice.
The Fenix-series are the ones that appeals me the most design-wise. However I wasn't convinced by their reliability. Reading forums scared me a bit of ther SW that seems unreliable.... Also: The price tag for a Fenix 5 are WAAAAY over my budget and buying Fenix 3 HR at discounted price might be a bargain but I'm not convinced Garmin will keep focus on updating it....

The main thing that made me go for SSS WHR was that Suunto reminds me of Polar.
I hope their service (if needed) will outperform just like Polars did and I also believe Suunto is focusing on great training products just like Polar, while Garmin feels more like a tech-company focusing on bells and whistles (e.g. watch faces)

Hopefully I will receive the watch during this week and will make a test run with it next to my V800.
Comparing GPS and HR data.

Time will tell if I made the right decision but it feels good for now.


----------



## Pexer

Ok, of course I haven't received my watch yet, but just received a answer for a old Question to Suunto where I asked if it's possible to....

... create Training Programs in advance for example Intervals. For example:
10min warmup
5*1k intervalls time- or distancebased
10min cooldown
Then I would like to store it to the watch and then start it at need or at a scheduled time.
*This is a important feature for me and might be a deal breaker if not existing on Spartan Sports!*

... create a workout that might say I want to run 10k in 48min and on the watch at any given time see what pace I need to keep to make the goal.
This is what I call Virtual Racer/Pacer and is a good, but not a critical feature for me.

Now: Suuntos answer over phone was
_"Of Course, it's possible to create programs or intervals either i Movescount or on the watch it self"_
However over facebook they replied:
_"Unfortunately, the spartan watch does not have either of those options ( virtual companion, detailed workouts). We have simple interval training that you can set from the watch "_

*Now I'm a bit confused here... Anyone with a Spartan Sports who can advise?*


----------



## Sobul

Unfortunately Facebook replied is right. I have Spartan Ultra, but it will be the same. Special interval training program with many options throught mobile Movescount app has only Ambit series now.


----------



## Pexer

Sobul said:


> Unfortunately Facebook replied is right. I have Spartan Ultra, but it will be the same. Special interval training program with many options throught mobile Movescount app has only Ambit series now.


Thank You so much for reply although it disapointed me a bit 

But do You know if it's possible to start a intervall session during a workout? That would do the same, although it would be nicer to have predefined programs...

BTW: For You out there with a history with Suunto:
Are they good at updating ther products with new features or will a product stay virtually the same as at realese??
(For compare, Polar added a couple of features during the 3yrs I had my V800. Both to the watch but also to Polar Flow that was updated regularly. Not often but a couple of times a Year.
I'm not saying Polar had it all, but they were commited to updating and maintaining there products. Unfortunately the Hardware is now outdated instead...)


----------



## MoLu

> But do You know if it's possible to start a intervall session during a workout? That would do the same, although it would be nicer to have predefined programs...


I'm under the impression that I read a few days back that it can do exactly this. Probably it was somewhere on this forum.


----------



## Pexer

MoLu said:


> I'm under the impression that I read a few days back that it can do exactly this. Probably it was somewhere on this forum.


Yeah! And now I'm even more confused! Information about the 30th of march release for Spartan from Suuntos web site_...

"This release brings bring rich new functionality to the Suunto Spartan family including interval training, Points of Interest in exercise, and altitude profile navigation. You can now create and complete interval training sessions on the go, directly on your Spartan. You can decide in the middle of your run to do a new set of intervals and define the repetitions, distance or duration, including the possibility to edit still during the exercise."_

hmmm....


----------



## sb029111

I have owned virtually all of your choices, the V800, M400, M600, Fenix 3, Fenix 3HR, Fenix 5, and now I own a Suunto Spartan Ultra, and the SSWHR.
I have settled on the SSWHR, because for me, it does what I need it to do. I do believe you can start an interval during an activity, when you choose the activity, (say, RUN), there is a choice under "Options" that you can set up, and work your intervals. I just checked this on my SSWHR, and it's there, but for activities you would have intervals on, not on say, weight training.
I like the Movescount platform way better than anything else out there for the metrics it provides, I used to think that the metrics that Polar had was fantastic, until I saw the Movescount site. Everything you could possibly want is there, and then some. As far as accuracy, I don't honestly feel that the tracks of the SSWHR, (or Ultra, for that matter) will be better than the one's from the V800, they're the standard that everyone claims, and my experience is no different. However, the tracks of the SSWHR are better, more aligned with the actual route I'm taking, be it either walking, (bad knees; no running), or cycling. Speed/distance/altitude is spot on. If you're into things like Air quality reports, or other little bells and whistles, and not so much into a simple, down to earth, well made, and accurate sports watch, then the fenix may be the way to go, but not the F3, they weren't very good, for sure.

When the Ultra came out, Suunto had an update virtually every month, but since the SSWHR came out, they're working on more updates for sure, and a large contingent of folk are upset that there wasn't another update 30 days after the SSWHR introduction, but yes, Suunto has a history of updating their watches, on this page ( Software updates for Suunto watches ) you can see the history of all of their watches, the update schedules, and the actual change logs for any of the Suunto watches out there.

I hope my experience and the above information is helpful, and I'm pretty sure that you're going to like the SSWHR, but don't rely too much on the wrist heart measurement. It takes a bit getting used to as to exactly where the best place to wear it on your wrist, how tight to have it, etc. Personally, if I'm doing any gym work, (ie, circuit, group exercise, weights, etc) I'll still use the chest strap, (oh, by the way, the Suunto Smart Sensor chest strap is the most comfortable of any I've worn, including Polar, Garmin (ARGH!) Wahoo, etc), as it will give you the very important metrics of R-R data, and much more accurate training load, recovery, etc. I know I use the WHR for convenience, say walking outdoors where I don't want to use the chest strap, or "mall walking" where it would also be a PITA. Advice given so as to not give you unreal expectations, still use or buy a chest strap (BTLE, not ANT+, or Polar's proprietary protocol.)


----------



## Pexer

sb029111 said:


> I have owned virtually all of your choices, the V800, M400, M600, Fenix 3, Fenix 3HR, Fenix 5, and now I own a Suunto Spartan Ultra, and the SSWHR....


*KUDOS!
*Thank You so much for putting an effort into a great reply!
This sounds good and I feel much better about my choice.
Yes, I'm aware of the limitations with Optical HR and I'm ready to buy a Strap if neccessary, but for sure I'm not looking for 100% accurate or scientific HR. More for a pointer of my effort and progress over time.
Will indeed give feedback here when I've tried


----------



## iridium7777

@Pexer, @sb02911 i'm amazed that either of you would go out of your way to purchase a $500 with a specific feature of having a wrist HR and then say "but don't rely too much on the wrist heart measurement" and "but for sure I'm not looking for 100% accurate or scientific HR".

you could have the "same" watch, for the same price, but gain extra battery and a barometer if you just went with the strap option to begin with, why chose a watch that barely gets 8hr for $500 that has a wrist HR if you don't care for it?

incidentally, i'm a glutton for punishment, and have purchased a 2nd SSSWHR and charged it last night at 9PM to 100%, went on a 34 minute run today, have the 24hr HR on but have turned off all notifications and have noticed right now at 3:50PM the next day the battery is down to 70%. so this watch, with daily 30min excercise will need to be charged ~every 3 days, which is pathetic.


----------



## Pexer

iridium7777 said:


> @Pexer, @sb02911 i'm amazed that either of you would go out of your way to purchase a $500 with a specific feature of having a wrist HR and then say "but don't rely too much on the wrist heart measurement" and "but for sure I'm not looking for 100% accurate or scientific HR".
> 
> you could have the "same" watch, for the same price, but gain extra battery and a barometer if you just went with the strap option to begin with, why chose a watch that barely gets 8hr for $500 that has a wrist HR if you don't care for it?
> 
> incidentally, i'm a glutton for punishment, and have purchased a 2nd SSSWHR and charged it last night at 9PM to 100%, went on a 34 minute run today, have the 24hr HR on but have turned off all notifications and have noticed right now at 3:50PM the next day the battery is down to 70%. so this watch, with daily 30min excercise will need to be charged ~every 3 days, which is pathetic.


Thanks for Your input.

if You're trying to take this down to "optical-HR-is-crap"-allley:
Most of the new midrange to premium devices out there will have a optical hr affecting battery lifetime. Eg fenix 3 hr, fenix 5, m430, m600, Fr235 and now Sss Wr hr. Just to mention a few.
Amongst them are hard core anti Optical Hr companies like Polar and Suunto! 
Rest asure that the device You're reffering to will have either a successor or a update with optical HR! 

I believe this is because the manufacturers recognizes people like me who choose "ok" HR data prior to juggling with straps 
I do understand that You won"t get 100% accurate HR the optical way, but also that it varies from people to people and that the needs for a lot of users ain"t 100% accuracy at this price point.
However some seems to get better data, some worse. I haven"t tried so reallly have not much more then reviews to rely on but I'm not saying I will accept corrupt data nore do I believe this will be the result.

However we are not stupid, just value other things then You do.

Perhaps I think that barometric (or temperature) data of a wrist based device is more bells and whistles and highly questionable data..?
Or maybe I accept that it just gives a indication of something that I'm interested of...?
Just like optical HR might do compared to straps...
Do you get my point here...? 

Actually for me the tradeoff would be to buy a $500 device without optical Hr! 

Second of all battery lifetime is also a individual need: I use my watch for running and rarely run more then 4-5hrs a day. But yes: at those runs it shoould perform, but i dont expect a week of battery.
However I will not accept less battery time then I need 

If You truly want to help and advise a watch that fullfill my needs (including strapless Hr, great build quality, high sw stability, ok battery) then I"m the first to thank You.
Would there be a Ssu Wr Hr then I would probably ordered that instead.
Meanwhile I think Sss Wr Hr is a great compromise, at least on paper, for me.
For me that compromise has a reasonable price point of $500.
Time will tell but believe me when I say that the future is strapless 

Skickat från min T1-A21w via Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

iridium7777 said:


> @Pexer, @sb02911 i'm amazed that either of you would go out of your way to purchase a $500 with a specific feature of having a wrist HR and then say "but don't rely too much on the wrist heart measurement" and "but for sure I'm not looking for 100% accurate or scientific HR".
> 
> you could have the "same" watch, for the same price, but gain extra battery and a barometer if you just went with the strap option to begin with, why chose a watch that barely gets 8hr for $500 that has a wrist HR if you don't care for it?
> 
> incidentally, i'm a glutton for punishment, and have purchased a 2nd SSSWHR and charged it last night at 9PM to 100%, went on a 34 minute run today, have the 24hr HR on but have turned off all notifications and have noticed right now at 3:50PM the next day the battery is down to 70%. so this watch, with daily 30min excercise will need to be charged ~every 3 days, which is pathetic.


I think perhaps you may have misunderstood what I was pointing out. I read in all of the forums that I participate in, how everyone is upset that their heart rate monitor doesn't exactly coincide with the EKG at their doctors office. Along the same line, they're upset that the GPS doesn't perform within 6 inches in their 26.? mile marathon run. People often expect too much, and in many cases expect beyond reasonable ability of the device. With that said, what I actually meant was that the wrist heart rate is fine for many purposes. There are certain times, (ie. weight training, heavy wrist/arm movement) where the device cannot get a good "read" on the capillaries beneath the skin. Likewise, the R-R data, that which an EKG produces cannot be measured through the capillaries, it must be measured via the electrical impulses of the heart, ie. a chest strap.
However, for convenience, the wrist monitor is fine for "everyday" activities where 100% precision isn't necessary. What I'm saying is that I'm okay with a recovery period of 4 hours, and not upset if it doesn't say 4 hours and 23 minutes. 
My SSWHR, I charged it last Thursday, (Today is Tuesday) and have done 8 activities, (Less than normal due to "stuff" happening), including an hour of GPS with the internal WHR and no chest strap, 30 minute circuit training with the chest strap, and a few treadmill activities of between 30-45 minutes each. All with chest strap. My watch sits as of this writing at 35% battery remaining, so I believe you may need to talk to Suunto if your watch is actually that bad. Oh, and I have notifications on, 24 hour heart rate, and I'm still playing with it, syncing it probably 6-8 times a day. I'm pleased with this battery life, it's not the same as the fenix 5, but I honestly believe the trade off is in accuracy of the GPS, and the inclusion of the training effect, EPOC, and recovery times for my activities.

Of course, as DCRainmaker says, "Your Mileage may vary", and I say "Whatever floats your boat"..


----------



## Pexer

sb029111 said:


> I think perhaps you may have misunderstood what I was pointing out. I read in all of the forums that I participate in, how everyone is upset that their heart rate monitor doesn't exactly coincide with the EKG at their doctors office. Along the same line, they're upset that the GPS doesn't perform within 6 inches in their 26.? mile marathon run. People often expect too much, and in many cases expect beyond reasonable ability of the device. With that said, what I actually meant was that the wrist heart rate is fine for many purposes. There are certain times, (ie. weight training, heavy wrist/arm movement) where the device cannot get a good "read" on the capillaries beneath the skin. Likewise, the R-R data, that which an EKG produces cannot be measured through the capillaries, it must be measured via the electrical impulses of the heart, ie. a chest strap.
> However, for convenience, the wrist monitor is fine for "everyday" activities where 100% precision isn't necessary. What I'm saying is that I'm okay with a recovery period of 4 hours, and not upset if it doesn't say 4 hours and 23 minutes.
> My SSWHR, I charged it last Thursday, (Today is Tuesday) and have done 8 activities, (Less than normal due to "stuff" happening), including an hour of GPS with the internal WHR and no chest strap, 30 minute circuit training with the chest strap, and a few treadmill activities of between 30-45 minutes each. All with chest strap. My watch sits as of this writing at 35% battery remaining, so I believe you may need to talk to Suunto if your watch is actually that bad. Oh, and I have notifications on, 24 hour heart rate, and I'm still playing with it, syncing it probably 6-8 times a day. I'm pleased with this battery life, it's not the same as the fenix 5, but I honestly believe the trade off is in accuracy of the GPS, and the inclusion of the training effect, EPOC, and recovery times for my activities.
> 
> Of course, as DCRainmaker says, "Your Mileage may vary", and I say "Whatever floats your boat"..


Yeah, I thought you where pointing out me spending $500 on a device that I accept low accuracy of, that battery life is below my expectations and conclussionaly I should spend a few bucks more on a other unit 
Sorry if that was not your point.

But hey! You say that it was charged Thursday and still have 35% though you have done activities, syncing etc. 
I need to ask: are You joking that You expect more than that? 

If I did the same with my v800 (a device I'm very happy with batterywise and that has been acknowledged for it's good battery) I'm quite sure it wouldn't outperform that...?!

#confused 

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Pexer

Pexer said:


> Yeah, I thought you where pointing out me spending $500 on a device that I accept low accuracy of, that battery life is below my expectations and conclussionaly I should spend a few bucks more on a other unit
> Sorry if that was not your point....


Great discussion going on here!
But now I see that i managed to misread who posted what on my phone and that it caused my confusion in the quoted post above. I'm not able to delete or edit it so please disregard it...
Sorry...

Well, my point:
@sb029111
I'm impressed of Your battery lifetime! Please disregard my post above, ok?

@iridium7777
Please read my reply in #120 for You.

Regards to You all!


----------



## iridium7777

thanks for writing back and explaining your position, context is sometimes difficult to understand over internet discussion, so i appreciate you expanding on it.

so as of last night, from 9PM to 9PM the battery was at 61% from a full charge. the watch was set to: no notifications, 24hr HR and had ~55 minutes of GPS activity. it is dissaponting and perhaps the unit is a dud, i will be asking for a replacement. but still, when i read a few reviews on the internet people say not to expect more than 3-4 days out of the device especially if you're running the 24hr HR.

and again, perhaps it's isolated to my unit, but whenever i would look enable to check my HR i would notice that it would always start reading very low, 50bpm to 40bpm and then would eventually ramp up to the 70 or 80 that i'm supposed to be on. yesterday during a warmup of my run it blew up to 190 and stayed there for a few minutes.

so when i said expect more out of a 500$ device it was those things. i would expect that wrist HR would drop out once in a while, or have odd spikes due to wrist movements but i think either between the sensor performance or the calculating algorithm something is off. i'm hoping this is this watch in specific and not the model/brand in general and will test out my replacement watch to see if performance is better.



Pexer said:


> Yeah, I thought you where pointing out me spending $500 on a device that I accept low accuracy of, that battery life is below my expectations and conclussionaly I should spend a few bucks more on a other unit
> Sorry if that was not your point.
> 
> But hey! You say that it was charged Thursday and still have 35% though you have done activities, syncing etc.
> I need to ask: are You joking that You expect more than that?
> 
> If I did the same with my v800 (a device I'm very happy with batterywise and that has been acknowledged for it's good battery) I'm quite sure it wouldn't outperform that...?!
> 
> #confused
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

iridium7777 said:


> thanks for writing back and explaining your position, context is sometimes difficult to understand over internet discussion, so i appreciate you expanding on it.
> 
> so as of last night, from 9PM to 9PM the battery was at 61% from a full charge. the watch was set to: no notifications, 24hr HR and had ~55 minutes of GPS activity. it is dissaponting and perhaps the unit is a dud, i will be asking for a replacement. but still, when i read a few reviews on the internet people say not to expect more than 3-4 days out of the device especially if you're running the 24hr HR.
> 
> and again, perhaps it's isolated to my unit, but whenever i would look enable to check my HR i would notice that it would always start reading very low, 50bpm to 40bpm and then would eventually ramp up to the 70 or 80 that i'm supposed to be on. yesterday during a warmup of my run it blew up to 190 and stayed there for a few minutes.
> 
> so when i said expect more out of a 500$ device it was those things. i would expect that wrist HR would drop out once in a while, or have odd spikes due to wrist movements but i think either between the sensor performance or the calculating algorithm something is off. i'm hoping this is this watch in specific and not the model/brand in general and will test out my replacement watch to see if performance is better.


I may have spoken (bragged) too soon on my SSWHR battery life. While it was indeed at 35% when I went to bed at 11pm last night, this morning, the watch had shut off, and I could not get it to turn on. I plugged it in, and Suuntolink says that the battery is too far drained to begin sync. After a few, it synched, but battery was at 3%. Now, after almost an hour and a half, the battery is only at 35% charge. "I'm not happy with this", for a couple of reasons, a) if the gauge is unreliable, and not giving accurate battery state, what happens beyond livid when I begin a 20 mile bike ride, and the thing konks out at a mile and a half? b) this clearly is not very good battery life. Now, I'm considering returning the SSWHR, and going back to the Fenix 5, as it was a genuine toss up between the two as far as what I use a watch for. ARRRRGHHHH!!! (throwing hands up in despair)


----------



## Pexer

Thanks for explanation, sorry to read Your disappointment with Your device 
Without knowing more about the SS WHR I would actually say 61% battery after using WHR 24hrs and 55mins of GPS activity is not that bad...?
But Your demands are for sure different then mine.
Hope You'll soon get satisfied with this or a replacement device either Suunto or other!

I'll for sure will post back here when I've tried it and even compared it with my V800 regarding battery, GPS and HR! 
And with that said, I'm expecting this:

Batterywise somewhat weaker then V800. Perhaps 60-70% vs 70-80% after a day of use with training 1-2hrs with HR and GPS.
- because I believe the better GPS, WHR, Color Screen all will affect the battery. Also (I think that) V800 has a more powerful battery.

GPS should perform better!
- because it has Glonass, and it's a newer device!

HR should approx. perform roughly the same regarding BPM (at least within 5% margin) but with a small delay.
- Because OHR is OHR and not EKG 

These are just my expectations but I'm not going to judge it solely for these. Perhaps quality (HW/SW) is way better (or worse) then I expect...
Unfortunately for me it's all about compromises whatever watch I choose!


----------



## Pexer

sb029111 said:


> I may have spoken (bragged) too soon on my SSWHR battery life. While it was indeed at 35% when I went to bed at 11pm last night, this morning, the watch had shut off, and I could not get it to turn on. I plugged it in, and Suuntolink says that the battery is too far drained to begin sync. After a few, it synched, but battery was at 3%. Now, after almost an hour and a half, the battery is only at 35% charge. "I'm not happy with this", for a couple of reasons, a) if the gauge is unreliable, and not giving accurate battery state, what happens beyond livid when I begin a 20 mile bike ride, and the thing konks out at a mile and a half? b) this clearly is not very good battery life. Now, I'm considering returning the SSWHR, and going back to the Fenix 5, as it was a genuine toss up between the two as far as what I use a watch for. ARRRRGHHHH!!! (throwing hands up in despair)


Doesn't sound good at all.... 
Just to understand better:
Are You using WHR 24hrs a day?
Do You wear it during sleep?

Not saying it's a solution but is it possible to disable WHR when not needed?


----------



## Pexer

Finally! Now getting it updated and ready and then out for a run to compare it to my V800... 









Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

Pexer said:


> Doesn't sound good at all....
> Just to understand better:
> Are You using WHR 24hrs a day?
> Do You wear it during sleep?
> 
> Not saying it's a solution but is it possible to disable WHR when not needed?


Yes, the activity tracking/WHR was on 24 hours, although it wouldn't' track for the complete 24 hours. By that I mean, yes, I wore it during sleep, but it would bail out sometime in the night, and not record the heart rate. Thereby, being impossible to find a minimum or true resting heart rate. That really pissed me off, even fitbit can do that. But, I discovered through communication with Suunto that's by design to save battery. When the watch decides there's no activity (ie. you're asleep, and not tossing and turning), it goes to sleep too. I have since returned the thing, and while the GPS tracking was good, it wasn't on par with the Fenix 5 that I have now, or apparently it's not. I mean that on the same track, the Fenix GPS track is virtually the same as the WHR, but, it was done on different days. I did not waste time wearing both watches to compare completely. Too many other features on the Fenix, ie. sleep tracking (that apparently Suunto isn't interested in, looking at the new "update" information), 24/7 true heart rate tracking with no bail outs, really decent heart rate data from the wrist HR, GLONASS that actually works, and then there's the Connect IQ apps.... 
I still have the Ultra Titanium Spartan, but I'm deciding if I want to keep it and see if Suunto actually does something with this device, or if they're going to simply trash it as it stands, and come out with an "Spartan 2" device. Something is definately amiss between the hardware, and the software on this series. I'll probably wait for one or two more updates to see which direction they're taking the Spartan before deciding to sell it or not.
Oh, and by the way, when the watch was completely dead, too weak to even turn on, or be recognized by SuuntoLink, it took over 4 hours to charge the thing, so if you run it low, be prepared to have it sit for a long time.
Of course, your mileage may vary..


----------



## Pexer

Pexer said:


> Thanks for explanation, sorry to read Your disappointment with Your device
> Without knowing more about the SS WHR I would actually say 61% battery after using WHR 24hrs and 55mins of GPS activity is not that bad...?
> But Your demands are for sure different then mine.
> Hope You'll soon get satisfied with this or a replacement device either Suunto or other!
> 
> I'll for sure will post back here when I've tried it and even compared it with my V800 regarding battery, GPS and HR!
> And with that said, I'm expecting this:
> 
> Batterywise somewhat weaker then V800. Perhaps 60-70% vs 70-80% after a day of use with training 1-2hrs with HR and GPS.
> - because I believe the better GPS, WHR, Color Screen all will affect the battery. Also (I think that) V800 has a more powerful battery.
> 
> GPS should perform better!
> - because it has Glonass, and it's a newer device!
> 
> HR should approx. perform roughly the same regarding BPM (at least within 5% margin) but with a small delay.
> - Because OHR is OHR and not EKG
> 
> These are just my expectations but I'm not going to judge it solely for these. Perhaps quality (HW/SW) is way better (or worse) then I expect...
> Unfortunately for me it's all about compromises whatever watch I choose!


Ok, first of all: Sorry for You guys who apparently find this device not good enough 

I'm quoting myself here to give som first impressions regarding my expectations.
This is NOT a full review, just my first impressions, and comparisions to my Polar V800.

*First look and feel
*Device looks great for beeing a sports watch, in my opinion.
It also feels great regarding materials and quality. The rubber band is soft, softer then V800, and is easy to adjust and wear.
Buttons are responsive, touchscreen has ok responsivness and is easy to navigate. Both with touch and buttons.
Visibility of screen is good and there's a great difference compared to V800. resolution is better, black is blacker, and colors are present.
Vibration is stronger than on V800.
The magnetic cable is brilliant! Will see hove it does over time, but it's a BIG improvement from V800 clip-solution....*

SW and Sync
*First start was straight forward and easy. Also installing Suntolink on computer and connecting.
At first sync the watch software was updated to 1.8.26
I thought that the upgrade took a bit longer time then it does for the V800. maybe 10min compared to 5...?
The first problem I ran into was syncing it with a Samsung Galaxy S8. The phone found the watch and started the pairing but movescount produced an error message. This was solved by deleting the watch from paired devices, toggling BT on/off and soft resetting the watch. This might be a issue with S8 (it has a lot of issues with BT, amongst one is that You can't pair a v800 with it...)
After that it synced fine, but one thing that struck me is again that sync takes time....
Movescount is great, but I thought Polar Flow was similar, at least it has evolved to the same functionality.

*Operation of watch*
The watch menus are a bit different from V800, also does the buttons work differently.
I'm though happy with it and it feels logical.
I like that You can choose to operate it with buttons or touch. Sometimes one is to prefer before the other. In my case I find settings and watch operation to be better with touch and prefer to operate it with buttons during exercise.

*WHR*
This was one of my biggest fears: That heartrate should be incosistent and not accurate enough compared to my V800 with chest strap.
I prepared for my work out and entered the start screen for running.
V800 displayed 77bpm and the Spartan 124bpm! Clearly something was indeed wrong here!
It took almost a minute before the Spartan settled and slowly dropped to the same figures V800 was displaying. Not a good start.
However during the excercise it differed marginally! It was always within a couple of bpm from the value the V800 displayed.
I did also stop during the excercise at 8k to see what happened with the HR and both devices reacted almost immediately adjusting HR to lower levels. NEVER did the HR differ more then a couple of BPM.
At summary the V800 with chest strap displayed 162bpm, Spartan WHR 164bpm.
This was WAY better then I expected!
The soft rubber band also makes the Spartan easy to adjust high on the arm where it will stay put thanks to the ability to fasten the band harder.
(I wonder: how can a WHR device with leather or even steel strap produce the same accuracy?!)

*GPS*
As I expected the Spartan was faster. Getting a signal was within seconds while the V800 took almost a minute.
During the 10k+ excercise the devices where +/-0.02k from one other. At my stop at 8k (to test the HR reaction) something happened and V800 fell 0.04k after the Spartan, Not sure what happened here and if Polar is treating speeddrops differently then Polar... I dont think I have autopause enabled on either device.
At summary the V800 displayed 10.64k and Spartan 10.68k.
I think that V800 route looks a bit mor "jiggy" then the Spartans that looks more smooth. Like I would expected my run to be 
GPS is in my non scientific opinion doing great.

*Battery*
First thing I did was to turn of ibration of buttons and notifications. I don't want those.
I did miss to note the battery before my exercise, sorry for that!
After I had returned home and synced through BT it displayed 59%
4hours later it displayed 49% while it was just lying home not in use.
Right now it's charging and after approx 50mins of charge its displaying 66%.
I can't decide if this is bad or good, because I believe a device needs to be discharged and charged a couple of times to display correct statistics and perhaps also to perform correctly.
But for sure 10% drop in 4hrs of no use is a bit suspicious....
*
Other metrics*
Spartan displayed 84steps/min, V800 85
While the Spartan displays a incline of 28m the V800 displays 25. Spartan displays 14 decline, V800 30.... I don't quite understand this difference....

*Summary*
I like the Spartan so far!
WHR is working great, also is GPS performing great. For my basic running needs this a great watch!
The future will tell how it will perform in regards of battery and stability. Also I haven't been able to test functions like Interval training and Navigation (find home). These are functions I use regularly.


----------



## sb029111

Those pretty much parallel my findings with my SSWHR, but the battery life, plus the 4 hour charge time really got to me. The GPS track worked fine for me, however, the lack of GLONASS I saw as a handicap, and I believe that's why the tracks on the Fenix were more accurate to my estimation.
I have to agree with you, locking on the GPS on my SSWHR, (And the Ultra!) is almost instantaneous, very quick. I like that.
One thing I found, with both the WHR, and with the Suunto Smart Sensor, is that the heart rate didn't begin to "take", or show for anywhere from 30 seconds to a minute after the start of the activity. I actually waited for a period, about 30 seconds to a minute before pushing the begin button, and that didn't affect it. Then, I would push the Start, and wait until I saw the heartbeat on the watch, and then begin the exercise, but still wound up with either a flat line, or very low heartbeat. Here are a couple of examples:

oeagleo's 0:10 h Walking Move
oeagleo's 0:16 h Indoor cycling Move

One other thing that I have a problem with, and this is not limited to the SSWHR, but also happened with the Ultra, is that when I stop during a "ride" on the bike, and wait a few minutes, I get a huge spike in distance/speed that skews the entire activity. Here's the one with the SSWHR:

oeagleo's 1:03 h Cycling Move

Same thing with the Ultra:
oeagleo's 0:57 h Cycling Move

I E-mailed Suunto about it, and they asked if I had GLONASS on, and I replied no, I know about the GLONASS bug, but I haven't heard anything back yet. I suspect the GPS is going to sleep after so many minutes, (I believe between 3 and 5), and it takes a few seconds to wake up, but if you have moved during the "wake up" time, then you get the wild numbers. Both of these rides were also recorded with Garmin devices, an Edge Explore 820.

The one on 3 May:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1712755853

And the earlier one with the Ultra, on March 11
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1615486601

I have no idea what exactly happened, but watch out for that. I'd be interested to know if it happens to you, and if not, how you got around it, after all, I still have the Ultra..


----------



## Pexer

sb029111 said:


> ....
> The GPS track worked fine for me, however, the lack of GLONASS I saw as a handicap, and I believe that's why the tracks on the Fenix were more accurate to my estimation.
> ....


Hmmm... But there is Glonass on this device...?
At least there's a option to toggle it on/off.

Regarding battery:
Left it charging overnight. At 7 I disconnected the charger at 100%.
Just a minute after that it displayed 99%
After another 30 minutes of just looking at menus it dropped to 96%....
Parallel to this I was checking similar settings on my V800 and it still is at 100%.
Now: that might be because polar don't calculate battery lifetime as often, but sure it is a bit worrying... 

However: I disabled BT visibility and changed the watch face for digits instead of pointers. Don't know if a result of those changes but after a additional hour of use the Spartan is still at 96%.

Will keep You posted.

Yeah: one other thing:
I'm not able to find a return to point of start function during training. Any ideas if it's present and how to activate?
On v800 it shows a pointer and distance to where I started the exercise. Handy when abroad to find back home...

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## cerzet

It seems to be quite common that the battery-% drops faster close to 100% than lower in the percentages. Glonass support seems to be a bit buggy, but will be fixed, unclear when.

Return to start will be included in the next update, beginning of June, says Suunto:
"- Start planned Moves on your Spartan
- Triathlon mode customization 
- Find back navigation
- 30-day activity sync after software update
- Notifications for daily activity targets (steps and calories)
- Enhancements to watch-app connectivity (pairing and sync improvements)
- Additional bug fixes and performance improvements"


----------



## Pexer

cerzet said:


> It seems to be quite common that the battery-% drops faster close to 100% than lower in the percentages. Glonass support seems to be a bit buggy, but will be fixed, unclear when.
> 
> Return to start will be included in the next update, beginning of June, says Suunto:
> "- Start planned Moves on your Spartan
> - Triathlon mode customization
> - Find back navigation
> - 30-day activity sync after software update
> - Notifications for daily activity targets (steps and calories)
> - Enhancements to watch-app connectivity (pairing and sync improvements)
> - Additional bug fixes and performance improvements"


Sounds great about the update.

Hope you're right about battery... My V800 is still at 100% and the SSWHR on 93%.
6 hours of little to none use. I've checked the displays a couple of times, that's it.
Now that gives just about a little more then 3days of this kind of use if drop is linear.... not to good...

Before I decide my next move I will give it a spin for a 20k run tomorrow and see what happens with battery.
I need it to manage from this morning, through my run tomorrow and with more then 30% margin on top.
The specs of 10d watch use, 8hrs of best GPS should be able to produce that! Otherwise I will return it because it wouldn't be able to get through a marathon with a safety margin...

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

Pexer said:


> Sounds great about the update.
> 
> Hope you're right about battery... My V800 is still at 100% and the SSWHR on 93%.
> 6 hours of little to none use. I've checked the displays a couple of times, that's it.
> Now that gives just about a little more then 3days of this kind of use if drop is linear.... not to good...
> 
> Before I decide my next move I will give it a spin for a 20k run tomorrow and see what happens with battery.
> I need it to manage from this morning, through my run tomorrow and with more then 30% margin on top.
> The specs of 10d watch use, 8hrs of best GPS should be able to produce that! Otherwise I will return it because it wouldn't be able to get through a marathon with a safety margin...
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


Real World facts here, although the "sample size" is only one, my own SSWHR. I received it from Clever Training on May 4th and charged it to 100% (once again, this took about 3-4 hours if I remember correctly.). The next 4 days, (through May 8), I did 7 moves, as shown here:
http://www.movescount.com/overview

These moves totaled approximately 2 hours and 40 minutes worth of "activity tracking". NONE were using the GPS, the cycling move on the 3rd was the bike ride with the glitch that I referred to in the above post.
Now, I wore the watch 24/7, with all day heart rate, and periodic checking to check the altimeter, as I had heard the altimeter on these left a bit to be desired. That's all. I had no activity on the 9th, so that was a full day of only watch functions, and since the "new" had worn off by that time, I wasn't checking much. I went to bed on the 9th, checking and the watch said (If I can remember correctly) 38% battery, and I'm thinking, "Yeah, I'll probably have to charge it before I go to the gym tomorrow". When I woke up, the SSWHR was completely dead, would not come on, nothing, nada. I plugged it into the USB port, and fired up SuuntoLink, and it took a full 5 minutes or more before SuuntoLink even recognized the watch enough to say the battery was too low to sync. "0%". 
I hope this gives you some insight as to the battery life that I expected/received, and once again, I didn't even get a chance to check out the GPS performance or affect on the battery.
To another end, I returned the SSUWHR, and bought a fenix 5 Sapphire on the 10th, and have gone through the setup, (lots of selections, including GLONASS that works), a 30 minute or so outside/gps walk, using the wrist based heart rate function, and 5 separate short walks on an indoor track testing the calibration of the foot pod. These totaled about 45 minutes of actual activity tracking. I have been using the watch 24/7, including a complete sleep tracking continuously through the night, and today, (the 13th) at 7:30 am, I'm at 79% battery left. Here is the link to the track I mentioned for the fenix 5, a walk at a local dog park, I was trying to keep my heart rate in zone 2, (for MAF purposes).

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1727614528

Of course, once again, your mileage may vary..
I hope this helps in your decision, but if I were you, I would get the watch out and check the battery drain using the GPS, (NOT GLONASS, as it's broken in the SSU line) and try to extrapolate what your actual usage numbers may be. For me, mine were simply unacceptable, more along the lines of the Apple Watch I had, or the Polar M600.


----------



## gousias

So I'm thinking if someone else has also experienced this sudden death issue of battery just below 40% at nearly 38 yours, mine at 36% if I remember correctly, then should that be considered as a faulty unit by hardware or a firmware issue? Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Egika

I would recharge the watch to 100% and check if the problem is a single calibration issue or if it persists.
If you can reproduce it after a full charging cycle from 0 to 100% I would contact Suunto about it.


----------



## Pexer

Ok, so I've tried the watch over this weekend and have to say I'm pleased with the battery lifetime.

I've regularly noted the remaining percentage and done a very non-scientific  conversion to expected life time:

• Sat 0700 100%
• 6hrs of minimal use with one mobile sync 94% -> 3days remaining
• 11,5hrs minimal use 91% -> 5days
• 13hrs after 30 min bike ride with WHR and GPS 85% -> 3days
• 24hrs 86% (yes, more then before?!!) -> 7days
• 28hrs 84% -> 7days
• 36hrs after 2hrs run with GPS and WHR and one mobile sync 55% -> 3days

Now I would expect it to keep above 50% until the morning (48hrs).
Running 2hrs consumed approx 20-30%.

So my conclusion is that this watch is not a Polar V800 in terms if battery but that was not either what I expected so it's absolutely enough for me. I'm keeping the Spartan Sports WHR! 

One note on battery though: the remaining percentage is displayed with so small text it's almost unreadable without glasses...

Regarding the quick drop to 94% and perhaps a part if the explanation of issues with dead devices:

As I understand there's two different ways of measuring battery...
1. Checking remaining voltage.
2. Checking how much is used.
As I understand the voltage quickly drops directly after a full charge. Then it levels out and is almost consistent until the last part when it rapidly drops again.
If SSWHR measures the first way this might explain my rapid loss of percentage.
Btw: V800 is still at 100% so maybe it measures the second way. Of course not either being the reality....
Just a theory from a guy not being a professor in electronics... 😉
Any ideas?

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## martowl

Did no one post this? DCRainmaker review of Spartan OHR. Seems pretty balanced to me. I have a question, does this provide resting HR and I thought also 24/7HR, DCR says no?
https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/05/suunto-spartan-sport-wrist-hr-review.html


----------



## Pexer

martowl said:


> Did no one post this? DCRainmaker review of Spartan OHR. Seems pretty balanced to me. I have a question, does this provide resting HR and I thought also 24/7HR, DCR says no?
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/05/suunto-spartan-sport-wrist-hr-review.html


There is indeed a setting under "Activity" to record the heartrate 24hrs. I don't use it but I'm sure I read somewhere that it is disabled when the device detects that you're a sleep to preserve battery power.
I think it actually was in this thread a couple of posts back the last week....

Regarding DCRs review: I've read it and agree with most of his conclusions. I haven't made the deep compare of HR that he has made, but next to my V800 and chest strap, the SSWHR shows almost identical HR.... See my post above.
Maybe I was just lucky or my V800 is also "a wash"....


----------



## iridium7777

no, it's not really 24/7 HR monitoring, no matter what the Suunto setting says. at best, during the day it only polls for 10 minutes out of every hour. it's not the same as what garmin 5/935 series offer where their 24/7 means recording 1-2 seconds non stop, not at 10 minutes every hour.

as already mentioned, it also seems to go to sleep during the night so you never get your true RHR, all you get is some plot during the day that really you can't correlate to nothing because you don't know which 10 minutes of the hour it chose to record. all of this is evident when you go to instant HR viewing on the watch and you'll notice it takes 15-20 seconds for it to come up with a reading, where's if you do the same thing on a 935 you'll instantly get a reading and notice that heart rate icon is red which means it's locked to your pulse.

i think suunto realized that they don't have no where near enough battery life to drive the color touchscreen and a true 24/7hr sensor but they're also realizing that there's an incredible demand for real 24/7 statistics (steps, HR, sleep) in the market place that they've never paid attention to and are now trying to offer their band-aid versions of these modes.

and by september the king of color touch screens -- apple -- will be introducing a beefed up and improved activity tracker watch, while maybe by september suunto will finally implement a countdown timer into the spartan.



martowl said:


> Did no one post this? DCRainmaker review of Spartan OHR. Seems pretty balanced to me. I have a question, does this provide resting HR and I thought also 24/7HR, DCR says no?


----------



## MoLu

I like that he seems to have managed to review it fairly unbiased/independent from previous experiences (to the extent that one can do this), considering his quite devastating review of the Ultra shortly after it was released. Almost no reason to complain about the GPS this time


----------



## ixman

After few weeks with the watch all I can say is that Suunto hasn't learned anything from their early product release cycle(see SSU release). If you release an HR focused watch witch crippled HR functionality seems quite dumb to me. The hardware is good but the software is terrible. They really need to step up the quality and reliability of their software. I could not care less if you use the top optical HR manufacturer if you have a buggy alpha implementation.
That's why I always go back to my ugly plasticky Forerunner 935 that has a stable/reliable software implementation on top of a not so state of the art optical HR sensor. 
Sad.


----------



## Pexer

The pessimism in this thread finally got to me :-(
After thinking twice and putting things in the perspective bangs for money i made the decision to return this device.

There is 3 main reasons for my decision:
1. Battery. When thinking it over I don't accept this weak battery from a device at this price point.... It might be enough for my daily use, but there are times when charging is not possible and one would need 2-4 days with some hours of GPS usage and HR. I simply don't believe this device will do that.
2. It is not possible to program Interval trainings in advance, nor does it have Virtual Racer nor does it have Return to start. Sure, these functions might arrive in a future update, but just as DCR says: _"So in many ways it was more catch-up, than forge ahead of competitors."
_3. Sync: Both through computer and Mobile takes forever! Whats up with that?! The last is also a major power consumer....?

I really wanna love this device.
I love the hardware, I have confidence in Suunto as a company with training in focus more then features and watch faces. The Wrist Heart Rate does good enough for me, the GPS is fast.
But reality finally caught up with me...

Next move? Well, my V800 is gone an there's a Fenix 5 on its way to me...
It was NOT what I was willing to pay initially with a price tag +45% over SSWHR and my first thoughts of what I was willing to spend :roll:


----------



## sb029111

Pexer said:


> The pessimism in this thread finally got to me :-(
> After thinking twice and putting things in the perspective bangs for money i made the decision to return this device.
> 
> There is 3 main reasons for my decision:
> 1. Battery. When thinking it over I don't accept this weak battery from a device at this price point.... It might be enough for my daily use, but there are times when charging is not possible and one would need 2-4 days with some hours of GPS usage and HR. I simply don't believe this device will do that.
> 2. It is not possible to program Interval trainings in advance, nor does it have Virtual Racer nor does it have Return to start. Sure, these functions might arrive in a future update, but just as DCR says: _"So in many ways it was more catch-up, than forge ahead of competitors."
> _3. Sync: Both through computer and Mobile takes forever! Whats up with that?! The last is also a major power consumer....?
> 
> I really wanna love this device.
> I love the hardware, I have confidence in Suunto as a company with training in focus more then features and watch faces. The Wrist Heart Rate does good enough for me, the GPS is fast.
> But reality finally caught up with me...
> 
> Next move? Well, my V800 is gone an there's a Fenix 5 on its way to me...
> It was NOT what I was willing to pay initially with a price tag +45% over SSWHR and my first thoughts of what I was willing to spend :roll:


Your actions so closely parallel mine. I purchased an SSWHR on "Pre-Order", kept it for 4 days, and decided it wasn't for me. I then purchased a Garmin Fenix 5, (not sapphire), and used it, and really liked the battery life, the ability to pair my Suunto BTLE Heart rate strap, My Wahoo Tickr, and Garmin Heart rate straps, without "forgetting" any of them, simply choose which one I'm using from the list. I also like the minimum of a week of use with plenty of battery left. The GPS was pretty much as I expected, coming from the geocaching crowd where it's known that the current technology is only about within 15 feet of any given coordinate, which explains the variation in the GPS Tracks, along with different maps project any given track differently.
That being said, I had heard that Suunto would implement the 24/7 heart rate, and possibly sleep tracking, they certainly seemed interested in that according to their surveys, si I decided to try again, maybe this time the update would make the watch useful. I should add that I purchased the F5 from REI and had a 1 year return program, so I returned the F5, and bought another SSWHR from Clever Training. I have to say here that I truly wanted to like this watch, but it simply was not to be. The upcoming update proved that to me, with very slight tweaks, and no real improvement or new features that were significant. So, the SSWHR goes back again, and this time I purchased the Fenix 5 with the Sapphire screen, and haven't looked back.
I still have a Spartan Ultra that I picked up at a ridiculously low price that I'm keeping just because I can, and I want to see what they do to the line. I don't think Suunto thought the SSWHR through, and simply used the same battery from the Ultra in the SSWHR, and didn't realize that the OHR would actually use a significant part of the battery. The battery life on the Ultra is good, lasting well over a week, so we'll see.
Odd that both of our actions so closely parallel though.. You'll enjoy the F5, that's for sure.


----------



## Pexer

sb029111 said:


> Your actions so closely parallel mine. I purchased an SSWHR on "Pre-Order", kept it for 4 days, and decided it wasn't for me. I then purchased a Garmin Fenix 5, (not sapphire), and used it, and really liked the battery life, the ability to pair my Suunto BTLE Heart rate strap, My Wahoo Tickr, and Garmin Heart rate straps, without "forgetting" any of them, simply choose which one I'm using from the list. I also like the minimum of a week of use with plenty of battery left. The GPS was pretty much as I expected, coming from the geocaching crowd where it's known that the current technology is only about within 15 feet of any given coordinate, which explains the variation in the GPS Tracks, along with different maps project any given track differently.
> That being said, I had heard that Suunto would implement the 24/7 heart rate, and possibly sleep tracking, they certainly seemed interested in that according to their surveys, si I decided to try again, maybe this time the update would make the watch useful. I should add that I purchased the F5 from REI and had a 1 year return program, so I returned the F5, and bought another SSWHR from Clever Training. I have to say here that I truly wanted to like this watch, but it simply was not to be. The upcoming update proved that to me, with very slight tweaks, and no real improvement or new features that were significant. So, the SSWHR goes back again, and this time I purchased the Fenix 5 with the Sapphire screen, and haven't looked back.
> I still have a Spartan Ultra that I picked up at a ridiculously low price that I'm keeping just because I can, and I want to see what they do to the line. I don't think Suunto thought the SSWHR through, and simply used the same battery from the Ultra in the SSWHR, and didn't realize that the OHR would actually use a significant part of the battery. The battery life on the Ultra is good, lasting well over a week, so we'll see.
> Odd that both of our actions so closely parallel though.. You'll enjoy the F5, that's for sure.


Partners in crime! 

As I understand the SSWHR is a copy of SS including battery. If it has a Ultra battery it's even more strange that regular watch use (without HR) consumed that much battery...

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## iridium7777

i'm in the same boat as you guys, except after having fenix 5 i found it too large and moved over to 935 and couldn't be happier. i really wanted to love the suunto but at $500 it's simply 250$ overpriced, if not more.


----------



## sb029111

Pexer said:


> Partners in crime!
> 
> As I understand the SSWHR is a copy of SS including battery. If it has a Ultra battery it's even more strange that regular watch use (without HR) consumed that much battery...
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


I have an ultra that I had before I purchased the SSWHR, and put it up on the shelf with about 75% battery left. That was after a full charge on the 3rd of May. I sent the SSWHR back, and purchased a fenix 5 Sapphire, and essentially forgot about the Ultra. Then, yesterday, I received an E-mail from Suunto about my problem with the spike during a bike ride, and I pulled it down. Amazingly, the Ultra had still 65% of it's battery left! To me, that is pretty darn good "watch state" battery life. I do still like the Ultra, and plan on keeping it until I see for sure just where Suunto intends to head with it, as I got it for a ridiculous price, and can actually let it sit until then, but until that time, I'm using the F5 Sapphire..


----------



## Pexer

I just saw in Fenix 5 Talks on Facebook that people are running into a battery drain bug that reminds of the ones over here...
Also there are some horrible compares of the GPS in 5 vs 3 and other watches. The fenix 5 is all over the place...

So my point:
The SSWHR might have it's flaws, but so does every other watch, regardless of pricetags...

For the moment You have to compromise:
Battery vs price tag
Functions vs stability
And so on

I'm switching to F5 because of my need but the SSWHR might not be a bad choice...

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## blizzz

Pexer said:


> I just saw in Fenix 5 Talks on Facebook that people are running into a battery drain bug that reminds of the ones over here...
> Also there are some horrible compares of the GPS in 5 vs 3 and other watches. The fenix 5 is all over the place...
> 
> So my point:
> The SSWHR might have it's flaws, but so does every other watch, regardless of pricetags...
> 
> For the moment You have to compromise:
> Battery vs price tag
> Functions vs stability
> And so on
> 
> I'm switching to F5 because of my need but the SSWHR might not be a bad choice...
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


It is not about problems. Since every product have good and bad points or you may call them problems.

The problem is  where SSU is still missing some important functionalities for this price tag. I will give you just one example where there is none countdown timer to be set on 600€+ price point of ssu 

And not to mentioned other much more important functionalities still not implemented. Soon it will be 1 year after ssu was released.

Finger crossed for more improvements and functionalities. But i have a feeling sunto will lunch ssu2 soon or let say in 2018.

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sb029111

blizzz said:


> Finger crossed for more improvements and functionalities. But i have a feeling sunto will lunch ssu2 soon or let say in 2018.


I think that the SSWHR will probably be re-introduced, as you can't have the same battery with the WHR, it takes too much power. Everyone is clammoring for 24/7 true heart rate, sleep tracking, etc, and the WHR just doesn't have the battery to do all of that.
The SSU on the other hand, has a great battery, and the "problems" or updates that everyone wants from that watch, are easily (well, relatively easy) solved with software updates. So, I look for the SSWHR to be reintroduced with perhaps a bit larger, or more powerful battery, and the features that people want. However, the SSU is if updated to the things that the watch is capible of, could be as it is, only with additional software. 
I have an SSU, and actually liked it, but being the techno-geek I am, I bit for the Fenix 5, and put the SSU aside, as the Fenix has so many more features, and capibilities. None of which couldn't be solved with software updates to the Ultra. I eventually got rid of the F5, and am now using quite happily a Forerunner 935, actually sometimes called "fenix Lite" because it has a composite bezel, and mineral glass crystal, vs the Stainless Steel, and Sapphire (on some models) of the F5.
I still so much want the SSU to achieve the capibilities of the Ambit 3 Peak that I had, so I'm hanging on to it, and I believe that Suunto will eventually bring it up to par. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## Pexer

We are writing a lot about issues with the Suuntos and doing compares with F5.

In my opinion: One thing that F5 isn't even close of Spartan is it's GPS accuracy. The F5 displays well off (wrong side of streets, cutting corners) while both Spartan and V800 are on track within small margins.
This is a on going discussions on forums like Fenix 5 Talks on Facebook....

Just to balance it a bit: Garmin ain't perfect and you might be disappointed payed that much more and thought You will receive perfect accuracy...

Skickat från min SM-G950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

And in my opinion it doesn't matter at all if the GPS track is cutting corners or 4m off.
For a sports tracking watch it is way more important to get the total distance right...


----------



## iridium7777

Want to see some cut corners?

from Ambit3Peak, "the standard" of GPS Accuracy, no tricks, just a simple run:
iridium7777's 0:36 h Running Move

perhaps it was easter and the finns were in a mood to tell me i'm ***** and i can run on water?

here's one from SSWRH with "good" GPS setting, during a walk, not even a run:
iridium7777's 0:16 h Hiking Move



Pexer said:


> The F5 displays well off (wrong side of streets, cutting corners) while both Spartan and V800 are on track within small margins.
> 
> Garmin ain't perfect and you might be disappointed payed that much more and thought You will receive perfect accuracy...


----------



## user_none

iridium7777 said:


> Want to see some cut corners?
> 
> from Ambit3Peak, "the standard" of GPS Accuracy, no tricks, just a simple run:
> iridium7777's 0:36 h Running Move
> 
> perhaps it was easter and the finns were in a mood to tell me i'm ***** and i can run on water?
> 
> here's one from SSWRH with "good" GPS setting, during a walk, not even a run:
> iridium7777's 0:16 h Hiking Move


Different days, satellites in different positions. One off cases like this are of very little use, and even less use when not comparing the same run from the same day, both devices recording the same run.

Have both set to best (1 second) GPS updates, no GLONASS on the SSWHR, both recording the same run.


----------



## Pexer

iridium7777 said:


> Want to see some cut corners?
> 
> from Ambit3Peak, "the standard" of GPS Accuracy, no tricks, just a simple run:
> iridium7777's 0:36 h Running Move
> 
> perhaps it was easter and the finns were in a mood to tell me i'm ***** and i can run on water?
> 
> here's one from SSWRH with "good" GPS setting, during a walk, not even a run:
> iridium7777's 0:16 h Hiking Move


Hallelujah! 

From my point of view here: I got good readings with the SSWHR, a bit worse with F5.

But it is well known that probably the metal bezel and lack of external antenna is affecting GPS performance of the F5.
For some horrific examples (not mine) please see:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1403631759693805&set=gm.1625022710871653&type=3&theater


----------



## hasto092

Just had my new Black version delivered. Really wanted the Special Edition Copper but the AD ticked me about with delivery dates so got a refund and found another Australian shop with even better prices. Picked this up for $579AUD which is outstanding for here as it is nearly 200 cheaper. Anyway just setting up and updating then it'll be time to put it to the test...tomorrow. Too tired tonight LOL. Pics to follow when I am sorted out.

Cheers

Gav


----------



## martowl

Couldn't resist, I had too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## blizzz

martowl said:


> Couldn't resist, I had too good a deal to pass up.
> View attachment 11942338


Does it have quick removable strap as visible on some pictures on this forum somewhere 

Is watch strap and body green right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j-s-f

I've been a long-time Suunto user. Can't even count all the models I've had over the years. Most recent Suunto was the Ambit2. I've been using Garmin past couple of years, Forerunner 920XT and now the Forerunner 935 and Fenix 5X. Currently using the 935 and 5X and the GPS on both is spot-on.


----------



## hasto092

Got it yesterday. Loving it. Love the touch screen and the intuitiveness of it overall. I have the Garmin Fenix 3 HR and this Suunto is, IMHO, easier to navigate and faster to put to use in so many ways. Just wish it had sleep monitoring though. Well it couldn't be 100% perfect I spose. 



Sure is a lint magnet huh?

Gav


----------



## martowl

blizzz said:


> Does it have quick removable strap as visible on some pictures on this forum somewhere
> 
> Is watch strap and body green right?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No standard Copper Edition, I did not want the green band, it is black and much more comfortable than the ultra strap IMHO. Yes, it has a quick removable strap. One run with the OHR. After 2-3 min it was spot on with the chest strap. I am on a trip and did not want to bring both watches. Will test more next week but it is striking with the copper.


----------



## paul1928

iridium7777 said:


> Want to see some cut corners?
> 
> from Ambit3Peak, "the standard" of GPS Accuracy, no tricks, just a simple run:
> iridium7777's 0:36 h Running Move
> 
> perhaps it was easter and the finns were in a mood to tell me i'm ***** and i can run on water?


Surely that's unusual for your A3P though, right? It's very rare that my A3P has a bad day like that.


----------



## Itsikv

Hi ,
recently bought the SS SSwH,still not fully understand Suunto mind set with this watch. 
Any idea how can I use zone while I am doing an activity ? 
There are zone on MovesCount but not on the watch , karvonen formula or any other zones formula is a basic feature on a sport watch .


----------



## iridium7777

HR Zone training does not exist on spartan line, another big disappointment that i also discovered.

what's worse, is that you used to be able to create a workout where you could have multiple steps, it seems this has now gone away too and in training calendar you can only create one big work with one specific HR target (but not that it would alert you on the watch anyways) and everything else you have to do through interval training (which again is only per distance or time, but not per HR zone).

so if you wanted to do Z2/Z4 splits and run exercises there is no way to program that on the watch or suunto website.


----------



## Egika

Z2/Z4?


----------



## iridium7777

Heart Rate Zone 2 (low aerobic) vs. Heart Rate Zone 4 (threshold). everyone else calls them HR Zones but suunto calls it effort(?), so it would be a mix of Moderate/Very Hard runs.



Egika said:


> Z2/Z4?


----------



## Egika

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## jumper75

Hi - thought I would post here vs starting a new thread. I'm trying to choose between the Spartan Sport wrist HE and the FR935. To say I'm torn is an understatement. What factors should I base my decision on? Which would you choose? My use would be for running mainly. I swim casually but no real need to track that. No cycling tracking needed. I trail run and like an relatively accurate GPS. I like that the Suunto has improved over past months, it certainly is the better looking choice to me (with better, easier to read screen). It's just hard to look past the FR935 with it's feature set. The Suunto I can find for $50 less than the FR935. Please help?


----------



## Egika

You named the main differences already.
Speaking for myself, I don't need the many features and data of the Garmin. At least as long the calculation base is doubtful. For me the trail distance is much more valuable - and since this is where Suunto excels, I got the Spartan.


----------



## MoLu

I see the biggest relevant differences in the battery life (win F935), weight/size (F935), looks (Spartan) and possibly (and arguably) software stability. My impression from the Garmin forum is that they complain much less about crashes than people here.

But if it's really about having a device for tracking your runs and this is the foremost function that motivates you're decision, why even go for such an expensive watch and not something cheaper like the F235, or possibly even the vivoactive hr? Of course I also see the beauty of the higher resolution screens and the general appeal of "something new".

Tbh, I'm pondering the same thing these days, and right now it's leaning towards the Garmin, but I'll give it another 2-3 months to let the prices drop.
I won't need most of the features either, but I greatly appreciate the battery life and weight/size, and the small detail of having a fairly normal wrist band attachment in contrast to Suunto's "integrated" ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egika

The Spartan wrist heart rate has nice quick replaceable straps


----------



## MoLu

Oh! Didn't know that, thanks! 

I was mostly thinking though that the Suunto watches tend to have very very specific shapes where the straps contact the watch, so you can basically only use the Suunto straps, while pretty much any 22mm-strap should work for the Fenix5/F935 without looking too weird.


----------



## cerzet

I use a 24mm Nato strap with my Spartan Sport, no problems. Didn't like the original silicone one.


----------



## iridium7777

have you owned both watches to make the statement about "calculation base is doubtful"? what does that even mean? i own both watches right now, for about a month, i have made youtube videos about it.

Here are my observations while owning both watches

1)Any Run distance, including Trail, is pretty much identical

2)Any run timing, including trail, is pretty much identical

3)935 has a baromter so any altitude data is much more accurate than what you get out of GPS. This should be *extremely *valuable to you as a trail runner because if you run on tracks that are not mapped your GPS altitude will never be as correct as from the barometer.

4)935 has much more accurate HR data - yes! Suunto drifts, it either takes 2-3 minutes on the start to settle out or somewhere mid run it'll go off crazy and then eventually settle out

4a)24-hour HR is a joke on suunto, it's not real 24HR in any way and if you try to look at the instant HR on suunto it takes about 20 seconds to initialize. the data doesn't even sync anywhere.

5)935 has sunrise/sunset and storm alert data -- again, if you're a real trail runner you're bound to appreciate this

6)935 destroys Suunto in terms of battery, i mean destroys, not by days but by weeks. Suunto is a charge every 3-4 days watch, 935 is a charge every 7-10 days watch

7) if you're serious about training you can have very detail training plans -- specifically per HR zones -- defined and executed on the watch. the watch will show you which HR zone you're supposed to be running for the given interval. ON suunto none of this is possible, you can only "schedule" a difficult 40 minute run but the watch won't actually alert you if you're in the right HR zone or not.

8) navigation is non-existant on suunto, no track back or anything, all you can do is follow the bread crumb
8a) you can no longer view tracks on the watch from previous activities, that's all gone

above were the technical reasons, below are features/subjective reasons

1)i actually think suunto looks a little better ( i have the blue one)

2)garmin wears much better, lighter, flatter on the wrist

3)strap discussion, you can get easier straps onto 935 as it'll take any 22mm strap and will look more natural with the watch than anything not made by suunto would.

4)insane amount of features on garmin, you can have an app for literally anything. it's like what you could write for ambit series but 1000x better

5) watch has a countdown timer

6) suunto has a nicer screen during exercise but:

6a) if you shower or go swimming with suunto there is no way to lock out the screen, it will go through menus, stay lit up, do crazy things as the watch is wet and not in activity mode
6b) when the watch goes to sleep it dims extremely low and the watch face is useless but for only time, you essentially have to wake up the watch to get any data out of it

7) this list is getting too long and i'm tired of writing it out, but you can see where i'm going. is all of the above worth $50 to you?



Egika said:


> You named the main differences already.
> Speaking for myself, I don't need the many features and data of the Garmin. At least as long the calculation base is doubtful. For me the trail distance is much more valuable - and since this is where Suunto excels, I got the Spartan.


----------



## jumper75

Thanks to everybody for your thoughts, I appreciate the feedback. Thanks iridium7777 for the perspective. I'll continue to think it over throughout the weekend.... I'd be happy to consider any additional opinions.


----------



## MoLu

iridium7777 said:


> have you owned both watches to make the statement about "calculation base is doubtful"? what does that even mean? i own both watches right now, for about a month, i have made youtube videos about it.


Out of interest, are those videos public, and if so, could you maybe post a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumper75

Is the Sport Wrist HR's screen easier to read on a run in full sun vs the FR935? I would have thought so since it has a larger screen and higher resolution but one review stated it is not extremely bright. Does that make the FR935's screen brighter in comparison and thus easier to read on the run?


----------



## user_none

jumper75 said:


> Is the Sport Wrist HR's screen easier to read on a run in full sun vs the FR935? I would have thought so since it has a larger screen and higher resolution but one review stated it is not extremely bright. Does that make the FR935's screen brighter in comparison and thus easier to read on the run?


I had an f5, which is the same screen as the FR935, and I have an SSU, which is the same screen as the SSWHR. Comparing the f5 to the SSU in broad daylight, I'd say they're on par. I have my SSU setup with a white face, and that was the default with the f5. I'd say the white on the f5 is a bit more white, and the SSU may have a touch of grey in the white. I was out in full blazing sun today with the SSU and it was fantastic. Basically, both screens are great. I will say, however, I love, love, love having the capability of using up to 7 data fields on the SSU without having to resort to an external app/program like with a Garmin.


----------



## martowl

In the newest firmware update the OHR manual states:
The Do Not Disturb mode also prevents the watch from going into hibernation after a periodof inactivity. So, you can enable this setting along with Daily HR (see _3.1.2. Daily HR_) to getheart rate tracking when you wear your watch while sleeping.

But I am still getting hibernation blackouts during sleep. Anyone else trying this and getting it to work?


----------



## sb029111

martowl said:


> In the newest firmware update the OHR manual states:
> The Do Not Disturb mode also prevents the watch from going into hibernation after a periodof inactivity. So, you can enable this setting along with Daily HR (see _3.1.2. Daily HR_) to getheart rate tracking when you wear your watch while sleeping.
> 
> But I am still getting hibernation blackouts during sleep. Anyone else trying this and getting it to work?
> View attachment 12255978


I just went back to the SSWHR from the Fenix 5, and while I read in the user guide that enabling the "Do Not Disturb" move prevents the hibernation during periods of non-movement, I too have found exactly the same issue. Big gap during the night, so given that there's at least two with the exact same issue, I would doubt that it's an anolomy, but something that just didn't get fixed the way they wanted it to. Did you turn in a ticket? I think I will, and see what they say.


----------



## martowl

sb029111 said:


> I just went back to the SSWHR from the Fenix 5, and while I read in the user guide that enabling the "Do Not Disturb" move prevents the hibernation during periods of non-movement, I too have found exactly the same issue. Big gap during the night, so given that there's at least two with the exact same issue, I would doubt that it's an anolomy, but something that just didn't get fixed the way they wanted it to. Did you turn in a ticket? I think I will, and see what they say.


No, but I will now...I have not had a single night without large drops. I also know my resting HR is lower than this when done with the A3P and a belt.


----------



## Itsikv

Hi There ,
Any idea how to reset the Spartan WHR Recovery time ?
Due to HR sensor issue the watch determine that I need 118 Hours .
Its not that this data is important... but I would like to reset it anyway and go back to normal and reasonable time.
I tried reset and also force update but no success 

Thanks 
Itsik


----------



## sb029111

Itsikv said:


> Hi There ,
> Any idea how to reset the Spartan WHR Recovery time ?
> Due to HR sensor issue the watch determine that I need 118 Hours .
> Its not that this data is important... but I would like to reset it anyway and go back to normal and reasonable time.
> I tried reset and also force update but no success
> 
> Thanks
> Itsik


Can you edit the file that gave the errant heart rate data? or possibly delete it? That "should" bring the recovery data down if the activity no longer exists, but you'd loose the activity..


----------



## Itsikv

Hi sb029111
Nice try but it didn't help 
The activity was on site but not on the watch logbook ( it took place on 30.05.2017), I deleted it from movescount but I guess the moves sync is only from the watch to the site and not both direction .
BTW , when I edit the move on site I got an error message that HR value is too high,238 , which is funny since this data came from the HR sensor 
Recovery time is 118 hours for now ..

Itsik


----------



## sb029111

Itsikv said:


> Hi sb029111
> Nice try but it didn't help
> The activity was on site but not on the watch logbook ( it took place on 30.05.2017), I deleted it from movescount but I guess the moves sync is only from the watch to the site and not both direction .
> BTW , when I edit the move on site I got an error message that HR value is too high,238 , which is funny since this data came from the HR sensor
> Recovery time is 118 hours for now ..
> 
> Itsik


*sigh* (insert expletive here)....


----------



## twelvi

I use this watch for 2 month now, I'm really satisfied with it. GPS accuracy is perfect, battery life is good. 
1. Wrist HR is a "nice to have" but maybe its just me, but far from accurate. I put the watch exactly the same place, where the manual said. I fix is really tight there. Sometimes I get really low results lik 52 bpm, while I cycleing up on a hill.. crazy. Sadly its affect my calorie burns, and recovery times too.  Any advice?
2. I read through the forum and I understand that the watch's got some memory issues.. no problem for me, I dont want a samrtwatch, but it would be great if would be a notification counter, missed call number after the popup message. Like in the Ambit3 series. Did anybody miss this feature?

Thanks


----------



## listrahtes

@ twelvi
I would advise against wrist hr measurement while cycling. Its just much more accurate to use a belt than with wrist especially in colder environments. As soon as you have to work with your hands (cycling..etc) imo wrist hr is not precise enough. Thats why I only use it for strenght training as a very vague power marker.

For running imo its fine and I will never again use a belt there. Also I have surprisingly precise results even with open water swimming (but not enough experience to say it does work ok in water).

I dont do cycling anymore but people I know who race competitively speak highly of the WAHOO belts.
Maybe thats something for you.


----------



## TheRunningDaddy

Hi Guys,

I'm new here. Any news about upcoming firmware update? Here's what I've found:


----------



## sb029111

TheRunningDaddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new here. Any news about upcoming firmware update? Here's what I've found:
> 
> View attachment 12514985
> View attachment 12514987


Odd, but that's not a Spartan Trainer in the photo, but the Spartan SPORT. Maybe it's a pre-release test, but that isn't what the description describes. Plus, that version, (1.11.20) is higher than the current Trainer (and also SSU, and SSWHR) version. Go figure.


----------



## gousias

Where did that photo with Spartan Sport and references to new update come out? Should we expect sunrise/sunset alarms? Anything else? Also when is another question.


----------



## pizzaslut

What will the outdoor update bring?


----------



## TheRunningDaddy

The photo was made by Suunto ambassador. Go check his instagram profile

When it comes to updates, the update to Sport Trainer contains info, that also Sport Wrist HR will have Sleep tracking feature with the next update.

What we see on the photo is probably "pre-release/early access" firmware given to specific group of people to testing purposes, and one Suunto ambassador was kind enough to share some glimpse of upcoming firmware. BTW cool stuff IMO (nothing new though, sunset/sunrise feature is already well known feature of Travese).


----------



## menos

I just received a Spartan Sport WHR yesterday and have questions (otherwise Suunto Ambit user since the first Ambit came to be) ;-)

1) Is there any official recommendations regarding battery treatment (x times full discharge-recharge cycle when new, after that no discharge less than xx %)?
With other Li-Ion battery products there are clear recommendations from the manufacturer how to treat the batteries to expand lifetime.

I am on my first full charge and after two 2h training sessions on lowest possibly GPS interval, a night of sleep and very moderate backlight settings it is down already to the low 40% - this battery is so weak I am shocked actually.


2) Any recommendations regarding display settings?
I currently have backlight level at 25% (I just want battery life) but have standby on (I can't stand the super short backlight shut off when trying to make sense of the information of the display).
I have back light set to Auto but am not very happy how one must press a button to wake up the display.
Is there any trick to wake up using the touch screen?


3) shortcut back to time (double tap the display) is only working when scrolling through the main mode displays but not when I am deep inside a menu (like settings) ?
Is this the behavior it is supposed to work?
I have to swipe and button click my way back out of deep menus - really ??? This is a real puzzle to me at the moment - double tap back to time in one kind of menu and swipe, press, handstand, jump hoops back to time in other menus [email protected]#$%


4) What is with the blackouts of the heart rate during the night?
I have read that this was a bug in earlier firmware revisions that is supposed to be fixed?
The first thing I did was connecting mine to Movescount and update to the latest firmware - so I am wondering about those blackouts.
One of the two major points I bought the Spartan Sport WHR was to figure out more comfortably my RHR (the other major feature was the WHR so I don't have to break out my Ambit3 Peak with HR belt all the time).

5) How comparable is the watch crystal in the all black Spartan Sport WHR to other watches?My Suunto Ambits never had scratched displays but their bezel is quite protective of the actual crystal - the Spartan is very exposed and I am wondering how well it will hold up (anyone has a properly worn Spartan after heavy use?)

The biggest bummer to me at the moment really is the extremely abysmal battery life (a reason why I always considered Apple watches as toys and I am a die hard Apple guy).
I hope this is just the first day on a brand new battery and battery life will turn out more reasonable (say 3-5 days on a single charge with 1-2x 1-2h workouts a day).
All Ambit models I ever had where truly amazing on battery life and I only added the Spartan for the WHR and RHR feature as comfort features, planning to keep using the Ambit3 Peak as the main workout watch when a HR belt is a must (running / cycling).

I don't even planned to make it a daily user watch as I prefer mechanical time pieces by far and only use the Suuntos for activities when I want tracking.
I very much like that it feels a lot more comfortable than the Suunto Ambit line (it sits more flush to the arm, is a bit lighter and the strap is A LOT more comfortable to the skin than the plasticky Ambit straps).


----------



## TheRunningDaddy

menos said:


> I just received a Spartan Sport WHR yesterday and have questions (otherwise Suunto Ambit user since the first Ambit came to be) ;-)
> 
> 1) Is there any official recommendations regarding battery treatment


My only recommendation is TO NOT discharge battery fully. When you make it to the zero and you watch turns off what happends to battery is power cells start to die due to lack of any voltage. At 20% you should see battery icon on the botton of main watch face. It is a sign you should consider charging your battery. I wait with mine to like 5%.

After first charge battery may die unexpectedly (I had 35% and it turned off... apparently there was 0%)  . I think there's miscalibrastion between battery level and software indicator. It will dissapear after 1st full charge/discharge cycle.



menos said:


> 2) Any recommendations regarding display settings?


Up to You



menos said:


> 3) shortcut back to time (double tap the display) is only working when scrolling through the main mode displays but not when I am deep inside a menu (like settings) ?


You're overreacting. Use it for few days, figure out and then ask.



menos said:


> 4) What is with the blackouts of the heart rate during the night?


Well the blackouts are happening. Also when you turn on this "last 10min HR" even when I have my watch tied on tight, sometimes watch asks me to check my band and correct it (sick!)



menos said:


> 5) How comparable is the watch crystal in the all black Spartan Sport WHR to other watches?


This is a question to Suunto.



menos said:


> The biggest bummer to me at the moment really is the extremely abysmal battery life (a reason why I always considered Apple watches as toys and I am a die hard Apple guy).


I it. SSSWHR has the worse battery of all Spartans. I did the test recently. Turned on running training with best GPS accuracy (no Glonass) and went to bed. Watch died after 8h43min (training was succesfully saved)
In daily usage Suunto says it will last 10 days (so like 10% of battery loss per day). According to my observations its more likely to be 15% a day.


----------



## iridium7777

the only time i got 15% of daily drain was when the watch had 24HR turned off and all notifications turned off and i only did about a 30min activity with best gps per day.

if you turn on notificaiton and 24HR this watch won't last over 2 days.



TheRunningDaddy said:


> In daily usage Suunto says it will last 10 days (so like 10% of battery loss per day). According to my observations its more likely to be 15% a day.


----------



## sb029111

iridium7777 said:


> the only time i got 15% of daily drain was when the watch had 24HR turned off and all notifications turned off and i only did about a 30min activity with best gps per day.
> 
> if you turn on notificaiton and 24HR this watch won't last over 2 days.


I tried the SSWHR twice, after seeing this type of battery life on my "pre-ordered" model, I returned it within 4 days. Then, thinking that perhaps mine was an early glitch, I bought another, and surely enough, this was the same thing. Using it even with a non-GPS activity for a couple hours a day, notifications on, and their implementation of "All day heart rate", (that's a joke), I could get at most 2 days. Same as the Apple watch I had. 
So, I kept the SSU, and went back to my fenix until Suunto get's their act together and starts improving the Ultra. I would suspect that the newest spartan offering would have at best the same, if not worse battery life than the SSWHR.
I'm so disappointed in Suunto with this line of watches, I've always been a fan of Suunto due to the quality, and accuracy they've provided, but this line really makes me re-think my position.


----------



## menos

Thanks guys for the input - very helpful ;-)

Here is a quirk I had this morning:
I understand per the manual that the daily activity is reset at zero dark every day.


I had a workout from 0030 - 0200 today and plugged the watch after the workout in for charging.
It synced and did (for a veeeeery long time it's GPS optimization with the Suunto app for OS X) and charged over night.


When I used the watch this morning again the daily tracker would not show the workout to be included - it looked like that workout never counted.
The workout is there in the logbook so it wasn't deleted or modified either.


Is is possible that the daily activity tracker not only resets itself every day at zero dark but ALSO when the watch is plugged in for sync during certain sync processes ?


----------



## TheRunningDaddy

sb029111 said:


> I tried the SSWHR twice, after seeing this type of battery life on my "pre-ordered" model, I returned it within 4 days. Then, thinking that perhaps mine was an early glitch, I bought another, and surely enough, this was the same thing. Using it even with a non-GPS activity for a couple hours a day, notifications on, and their implementation of "All day heart rate", (that's a joke), I could get at most 2 days.


Suunto makes GSP watches - not smart watches. Those other options (especially notifications) are features you may use but you have to be ready that those will consume battery significantly. What you complain about is exactly like having cellular internet (let's say 20gb package per month) and complain that you cannot watch Netflix via your mobile all day long. IMO you just overreacted and didn't take enough time (and sorry... your intelligence) to figure out what it's all about. Let me give you an example:

Polar V800 (Polar's flaghship triathlon watch) vs SSSWHR: battery capabilities in watch mode from my experience V800- 4 weeks, SSSWHR - max 10 days. But in training mode with HR: Polar 9h15min, SSSWHR 8h45min. So should I cry like a baby that my watch is not that long lasting in watch mode? Or should I be happy that it is almost equal as V800 in training mode? Suunto is a training watch and training battery capabilities is what really counts.

Besides, to make your battery last longer there are at least few easy steps to improove that:
- when you don't sync your watch you really want to turn "airplane mode" on. It's like having bluetooth turned on your mobile all the time: it drains your battery for no reason
- backlight: with transreflective display you don't really need that much of a backlight. You need it only when it's dark, and seting this up on 15% level (instead of default 50%) is more than enough.
- backlight: switching from automatic to toggle also should do the thing


----------



## dragon_unleashed

Doesn't the manual say that when the watch doesn't move for a while, it goes into hibernation mode ( that's why the drops in heartrate when sleeping shows)

And that you can fix this by turning ON " do not disturb mode" 

That mode will prevent the watch from going to " sleep "


----------



## dragon_unleashed

Do not disturb mode + daily heartrate = no heartrate disappearance at night ?!

Check thumbnail screenshot from manual


----------



## martowl

dragon_unleashed said:


> Doesn't the manual say that when the watch doesn't move for a while, it goes into hibernation mode ( that's why the drops in heartrate when sleeping shows)
> 
> And that you can fix this by turning ON " do not disturb mode"
> 
> That mode will prevent the watch from going to " sleep "


This is how the manual states but apparently it does not work, I filed a bug report with Suunto on this as I have "blackouts" or times when HR is not recorded every night. I suspect or hope this will be fixed with the sleep tracking update.


----------



## sb029111

TheRunningDaddy said:


> Suunto makes GSP watches - not smart watches. Those other options (especially notifications) are features you may use but you have to be ready that those will consume battery significantly. What you complain about is exactly like having cellular internet (let's say 20gb package per month) and complain that you cannot watch Netflix via your mobile all day long. IMO you just overreacted and didn't take enough time (and sorry... your intelligence) to figure out what it's all about. Let me give you an example:
> 
> Besides, to make your battery last longer there are at least few easy steps to improove that:
> - when you don't sync your watch you really want to turn "airplane mode" on. It's like having bluetooth turned on your mobile all the time: it drains your battery for no reason
> - backlight: with transreflective display you don't really need that much of a backlight. You need it only when it's dark, and seting this up on 15% level (instead of default 50%) is more than enough.
> - backlight: switching from automatic to toggle also should do the thing


Unfortunately, I came from a long line of other activity/GPS watches, including the Garmin Fenix 3, Fenix 3HR, Fenix 5, and now the 5X. ALL of those lasted well over a week, and in most instances, two weeks on a single charge, with WHR enabled 24/7, sleep tracking, etc, everything that the SSWHR is supposed to do. I know about the difference in smart watches, and GPS watches, as I've used both. A lot. '
My point was that in comparison to comparable activity watches, the SSWHR's battery life was extremely disapointing, not lasting nearly as long as any of the other watches with the same features, or even more features if one adds in Garmins connect IQ apps. I still have, and use my SSU, and the reasons I use it are that I love the screen, it's fairly accurate, and Movescount (Web) is a fantastic aid in seeing my progress. I've used these watches to go from over 300 lbs, and not being able to walk from the car to the store, to losing over 100 of those pounds, and being able to walk not only from the car to the store, but go on hikes, ride my bike, and hit the gym every day, and loving it.
So, while I'm not in the marathon runner's class, nor the tri-athlete, I am a user of these apparati, know how they work, and due to my being a die-hard "geek" that loves data, I have owned virtually every one of these types of watches that are available, beginning with a fitbit (who didn't start with one of those?), through Polars FT7 with a GPS strapped to my arm, their M400, on to their M600, (which while an android wear watch married to a GPS watch, got over a day on a charge), on to Garmin starting with a Garmin Forerunner 9-something, (old, square GPS watch that was notorious for dropping signal, and resetting itself while in an activity) through the now Fenix 5X. From Suunto, I started with the old (I believe) SC6 series, through Ambit 2, Ambit 3, SSU, SSWHR. There have been others I've owned that I can't remember their names, but as you can see, I've spent a bit of time with these things, and once again, I say while it is a nice watch, the battery life for me was totally unimpressive, and the main reason I returned them.


----------



## 1berto

Hi! I bought recently a Suunto Spartan Sport WHR. Never had a Suunto watch before so I don't know if this as been asked before (I tried to search the Forum but without success), when I open the movescout app on my Android phone apparently everything is synced between the watch and the app (except sleep tracking?), but when I access the Movescount on the web only the moves are synchronized, the steps and calories are at 0 (zero) and there's no sleep tracking as well. Is this the normal behavior or is something wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

1berto said:


> Hi! I bought recently a Suunto Spartan Sport WHR. Never had a Suunto watch before so I don't know if this as been asked before (I tried to search the Forum but without success), when I open the movescout app on my Android phone apparently everything is synced between the watch and the app (except sleep tracking?), but when I access the Movescount on the web only the moves are synchronized, the steps and calories are at 0 (zero) and there's no sleep tracking as well. Is this the normal behavior or is something wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Sleep doesn't get tracked on / synced to Movescount yet; steps should be shown (sorta) in the "Activity" "insight element" that is the middle of three graphs (Totals, Feeling / Activity [switched with that circular arrows-button], Heart Rate Zones) slightly down on the Overview page... Man, that is hard to put in words...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt




----------



## Egika

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Sleep doesn't get tracked on / synced to Movescount yet; steps should be shown (sorta) in the "Activity" "insight element" that is the middle of three graphs (Totals, Feeling / Activity [switched with that circular arrows-button], Heart Rate Zones) slightly down on the Overview page... Man, that is hard to put in words...


Screenshots can be helpful


----------



## 1berto

Thanks for your quick reply. What I have is what's in the photos. Even after I connect the watch to the computer trough usb and sync via Suuntolink the steps doesn't appear. Is there a way to force the sync of the steps?

Thanks


----------



## cmbauer

Is it possible to add distance based intervals? I had the sport trainer for awhile and I could build this through the watch. But on the Sport WHR there is no option. can I create a workout on the Web???


----------

